# Abroadies Chat 2010 ~ Part 1



## Martha Moo

Hi Ladies

New home Ladies.............

Wishing all lots of luck, love and    

Congratulations to all the new mummys and daddys 

As a new thread can i just remind you of the posting guidelines for the main abroadies thread 



*IMPORTANT!*

* 
Posting Guidelines and Ettiquette For Abroadies.*​
Abroadies is intended as a support network for members undergoing current fertility treatment. It is recognised that many good friendships and strong bonds are formed during this time and you may want to keep in touch with former Abroadies - be they or you successful this time or otherwise. On Abroadies we like to encourage and nurture those relationships. In fact some of our abroadies have been going for years and members there have made some great friends through the Abroadies thread. 

*
However, we need to remember that, while many of you will be successful, members who are going through the pain of infertility, pregnancy loss and failed cycles will still be reading and participating.*
In short, we need to ensure that Abroadies remains a safe haven for those still struggling to become a mummy, as well as a place to celebrate the success of those who have been blessed. We do not want anyone to feel excluded because they cannot participate in the discussions that take place, or because they find the "details" too painful.

We do have an excellent babydust area here on FF, where detailed discussions and support about pregnancy, babies and parenting can take place freely. Some useful links to these areas will be posted at the end of this post.

With this in mind we need to ensure baby and pregnancy chat is kept to a reasonable and considerate level. As a general rule, when posting, imagine how you would have felt pre-baby/BFP if you'd read what you are about to post and, if you think it would have upset you, tone it down.



*We have drawn up a number of posting guidelines that we ask for you to consider when posting about either pregnancy or babies:*​
*Photos of scans, bumps and babies:* Where possible please keep these to a minimum. Best practice is to upload these to the gallery and post a link in thread with a clear indication as to the content of the pictures. Not only does this give the members the choice to view or not, but allows them to make nice comments you can easily find and look back on later.  Charter members will have their own galleries; all other members can post in the relevant sub-folder.
_We reserve the right to resize or remove any bump, baby or scan photos found in line in the thread (i.e. not in the avatar or signature area) if deemed necessary._

*Pregnancy and Baby Chat:* Pregnancy chat is allowed in the Abroadies area and everyone would like you to celebrate and share your inspirational success. However, please bear in mind there is such a thing as "too much information". Someone who has recently had a failed cycle or a pregnancy loss may find it difficult to read detailed posts about pregnancy, particularly if the chat on a thread is heavily weighted with it. As a general rule, your posts should be weighted equally about 50% pregnancy/baby and 50% general support and chat with/for others If you have nothing to post but baby / pregnancy news (i.e a quick report on a scan etc.), keep it short and concise. Always remember to ask about and include your fellow Abroadies, including those not pregnant or parents yet.



*General guidelines and examples of what is acceptable where.
*

*ACCEPTABLE ON ABROADIES
*


*General basic information and reports about scans and scan results.
*General basic information about pregnancy progress, including basic information about body changes.
*General basic information about social situations (i.e. starting mat leave, shopping for mat wear)
*General basic information about shopping for baby mechandise. 
*General basic information about birth (i.e. date, weight, gender and name).
*General basic information about baby development (i.e. she smiled for the first time today / she took her first steps etc.) 
*Links to posts and discussions on the Babydust boards with appropriate baby/pregnancy content warning.
*Links to photos of scans, bumps and babies uploaded in the gallery (or small photos attached to or posted in the thread with appropriate content warning.)

*ACCEPTABLE ON BABYDUST BOARDS
*


*Detailed information and support for scan and scan results.
*Support including detailed information about pregnancy and body changes (including discussions about leaking breasts, stretch marks, size of bump, swollen ankles, general pregnancy griping and complaining... yes, you may say you won't but, trust me you will!  )
*Detailed discusions about maternity leave maternity shopping (including support when chosing appropriate maternity clothes) packing of hospital bags etc.
*Detailed discussions / support when purchasing baby related merchandise - cots, prams, bedding etc. 
*Birth stories (posted in the birth story folder)
*Support and detailed discussions about baby development.
*Support and detailed discussions about parenting issues.

*
An example of what is acceptable on Abroadies:
*
_"I am feeling the baby move every day now. I am getting quite big and finding it hard to get comfy at night so quite tired, but I start mat leave in 2 weeks so at least I can nap in the day. Been shopping for bras today but might need more when the baby comes if I breastfeed."
_

*And an example of what would be considered too much information!
*
_"Oh my I am so huge now. He/she kicks constantly now and it really hurts and keeps me wake all night. I am so tired, my ankles are so swollen and I've got heartburn all the time and I have hideous stretchmarks. My body will never be the same again.  
I just want this baby out now but I've got months to go! Oh and my boobs started leaking today but I found this great website where you can order maternity bras. I have gone up three cup sizes so had to order a xxx. Someone told me you get even bigger when you breastfeed. I don't know if I am going to or not yet but I have been researching breast pumps and think the xxx sounds like the best one. What are you all going to do feeding wise and what do you think of that pump?"

_

I am sure you can "put yourself in those shoes" and see how the second example might be too much for someone who is not fortunate to be pregnant. 

Again these are just guidelines and individual threads will have their own tone. What is acceptable on one may be too much on another. *You need to exercise your own maturity and common sense to moderate your own posts as you see fit in line with what all your peers find agreeable as well as site guidelines.*.
If you see a post you feel is innapropriate. Do not start a debate with the member in question (experience tells us this only leads to bad feeling  ). The correct response is to use the "report to moderator" function and let us deal with it. 
If you want to post something and are unsure if it is appropriate, you can always PM one of your mods to check before you post.
_Moderators may post occasional reminders if things are getting too pregnancy/baby centric on a particular thread. Please don't take this personally; it is just us doing our jobs! _
We may remove and/or edit posts if we feel they breach the guidelines, or have been reported as innapropriate. Where possible, we will try and keep editing to a minimum but if it is deemed appopriate, whole posts may be moved to the Babydust area and merged with the relevant birthclub/tri board and very occasionally, comments removed completely. Moderators will try and contact members to explain this decision, however please remember we are busy people and may not always be able to contact everyone directly to explain a moderating decision. 
If you feel your post has been moderated unfairly - in the first instance contact the moderator in question to clarify. If you are unable to resolve this to your mutual satisfaction and wish to take the matter further, you may appeal to one of the Admin team to reverse the decision.



There might be occasions where you need to vent or post or generally go into details. For instance if things are not going well and you are worried and need the support of your friends. This is absolutely fine (there are exceptions to every rule, after all  ). If you do need to do this, please post a content warning, leave several lines of space and change the font colour of that portion of your text.

A best practice idea would be to make the text pale pink since this barely shows up on screen unless highlighted. i.e.

CONTENT WARNING: BABY TALK BELOW (click and drag your mouse to highlight to read)

V
V
V
V
V
V
V
click and drag your mouse over this line from here>This is a test.
As you can see the text is barely visible in the screen until you roll your mouse over it and click and drag to highlight.<to here.​
To change your text color, simply place the following tags around your text:

[nobbc] [/nobbc]

The standard content warning should be something like: CONTENT WARNING: BABY/PREGNANCY TALK BELOW.

(if you forget to do this, don't worry, the Abroadies mods will likely edit and do this for you.)

*
For those of you how have been Abroadies a long time...*

As a result of these new guidelines, you may find some closer editing of your threads in the short term. Please don't worry; you have done nothing wrong - it is just an adjustment period while everyone (mods and members alike) find their way with implementing these guidelines.

*And finally, some useful links:
*

*Chat & Site Ettiquette ~* CLICK HERE

*Bun In The Oven ~ *  CLICK HERE 

and...

*A Guide To Using Bun In The Oven Boards ~* CLICK HERE

*Babydust - Parents place for chat and support ~ *  CLICK HERE 

and...

*Abroadies Bumps, Babies and Beyond ~ *  CLICK HERE

*A Guide To The Parent's Board ~ * CLICK HERE

*Post Negative Cycle Support ~ *CLICK HERE

*In Between Treatment ~ * CLICK HERE

*Fertility Friends Gallery ~ * CLICK HERE

*CLICK HERE FOR CHAT AND SITE ETIQUETTE*
​
~Em~


----------



## larkles

Can't believe I'm the first one to post    

huge congratulations to Bluesky and Tinks, what a lovely suprise to see all the news. Beautiful names, look forward to seeing piccies in the gallery

Bluebell-Lovely to hear you're taking all of Isobel in, hope you're all getting enough sleep!

Welcome to Izzy, I did cycles in Ceram, Marbella, another good clinic, no joy for me but lots of other ladies have had success, again you can pm me if you need any help-It's certainly difficult to chose a clinic but you soon get to lean towards one or two or more   

Hello to everyone else, it's trying to snow here. Having a rare day off and as have been catsitting for a friend have come home for the afternoon, lovely hot bath run so am having a Me day, just come back from reflexology treatment-bliss

Love to all and good luck svb for your scan-how exciting

Larkles
xx


----------



## Laura68

Hello everyone

Welcome Izzy.  I went to IB as well and have ID twin girls.  As everyone has said, it seems overwhelming at first but you'll soon get a feel for it all and advice from here will help a lot.

Laura x


----------



## Sasha B

Ooo Larkles, sounds like you had a lovely 'me' day. How did you enjoy the cat sitting? Hope the moggie was well behaved for you.

Izzy, I have PM'd you. Please feel free to ask as many questions as possible. The ladies here have a wealth of information.

Laura, how are you?

Love to everyone else.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

bookmarking so I dont get lost!


----------



## Izzy1971

Hi ladies,

Hope you're all well? Just wanted to say many thanks to everyone who has PM'd and welcomed me to the thread - I appreciate it very much and it is lovely (as well as helpful) to hear all your experiences.

I emailed a number of clinics yesterday with a brief history of our journey so far and asking them for information. Anyway, I had a phone call from Dr Penny at Serum last night to say that she didn't feel that it was my eggs that were the issue at all as my first two cycles were BFPs. She believes I need a hysterscopy as she is convinced that I have an adhesion or problem in the uterus that is not allowing implantation. Dr Penny said that any issue will be treatable and has urged me to have it checked as she suspects even a DEIVF would fail. It was SOOOO interesting and I have to say, I was heartwarmed by her generosity and the fact that she called me from her home at 9pm our time (which is probably 11pm in Athens). She also gave me her home number and private number at the clinic and told me to call her anytime. How lovely is that?? *Lara*, you were right! 

Anyway, enough of my ramblings - I am going to read back on this thread a bit when I get some time so that I can start doing personals as I would love to join you. It is so refreshing to come to a thread where there are so many tickers/signatures relating to pregnancy and birth. The other threads seem to be predominantly about BMI and losing weight!!

I'm off to phone the doc to get an appointment - thanks again girls and in the words of Arnie "I'll be back"!     

Laters,

Iz x


----------



## nats210

Just wanted to say huge congratulations to Bluebell,Tinklebunny and Bluesky. It was lovely to read your news and I could 
feel your joy.
Best of luck Izzy.

Love to all
Nats
x


----------



## bluebell

Wow Nats it's you next !!  How are you keeping ?

Izzy, keep us posted with how you get on !  I had a hysteroscopy and they found pelvic adhesions, which I then had removed by surgery.  Good for Penny !!  

Cat, how are your plans coming along ??

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Penelope Positive

Oh gosh, I have missed loads again, am a rubbish abroadie and am going to give myself a big beating    

Big welcome to you Izzy sounds like you have made loads of progress already! Dr Penny certainly does sound an absolutely angel and is doing some wonderful things. I hope you find the right road for you. The ladies here will be invaluable to you in your journey I am sure.

Big   to Laura and your lovely girls, Lirac and Nats, Tink and Bluesky I am so sorry I missed your big announcements am absolutely thrilled for you both, hope you are managing to get some rest  

We are doing well, still not getting on top of things so little time to post for which I apologise but still keeping an eye.  Promise to try and keep up a bit more but we have just moved back down to Hampshire and I am sorting out boxes in between looking after Ollie so might take me a bit of time to get back to being a regular again.

Thinking of you all, big hugs

Pen
xxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Bluesky - many, many congratulations on the birth of Clara - very sweet name!! I am so happy for you...         

Izzy - hello! I'm another IB Alicante girl, with a beautiful 12 week old daughter. Fabulous about the contact from Penny. Good luck, look forward to getting to know you.

Larkles - lovely to see you posting.

Hello all, just had nice few days with a friend who wouldn't let me lift a finger - they stirred  my tea, buttered my toast and walked to dog, whilst Madeleine and I sat around chilling out - lovely!!

Pen - good luck with the unpacking!

Best to you all,

LML  xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Izzy, wonderful that you were able to speak to Penny last night. I have heard only good things about her and she has helped so many people achieve their dream of having a baby. Please keep us posted.

Nats, how are you doing? Your new arrival won't be far off.

Cat, still    that June will bring you the best ever BFP! Hope you are well. I'd love to catch up with you sometime before you go out to Reprofit.

LML, how lovely! Can I borrow your friend please.

Pen, hope the move went well & that you can get everything unpacked quickly.

SVB, any scan news? Thinking of you.

Love to everyone.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Izzy welcome and good luck...i had treatment done in South Africa.

thank you ladies for your well wishes...Sean is doing so well...i'm trying out the gina ford routine must say that it has given me a few extra hours sleep at night...he's so adorable the temptation to hold and lul him to sleep is just too great..but then he doesn't learn how to 'self settle' a vital milestone.

i'm already thinking and planning for our next treatment..nuts!! my belly hasn't even gone down yet...had the midwife over and she said all should be fine to go in a few months..would love to give Sean a brother or sister and then we are done..oops he is crying must go time for his bath in a bucket..he looks like a frog in it and loves it.


Larkles, Pen, LML, Sasha and all the others so good to hear from you and thank you.

love to all xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Lexey, how are you hun? Hope the various family illness and ops that you've had over the past few months are now out of the way.

love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## svb

Hi Ladies.
Well I thought it had gone a bit quiet!!   You've moved  
You obviously don't get notification once a new thread has started  

Iz. That was nice of Dr Penny. It really makes a difference when you get service like that.
Lex - Glad your ops are done. How are you feeling?  
Sasha - Can't believe your ticker is moving so fast. It always seems faster when it's other peoples  
I have my scan on Monday. It's been a long 3 weeks  
Tinkelbunny - You crazy lady. Planning your next treatment already  
Hello to everybody else.  

Sarah x


----------



## Izzy1971

Hi Girls,

Me again! A special thank you to all of you for being so welcoming and sharing your thoughts and experiences with me - Laura, Larkles, Sasha, Lirac, Nats, Bluebell, Pen, LML, Tinkel, Lexey, Sarah, Em  and DivaB. You've all been very kind to me.

I managed to get an appointment with my GP who has written to my gynaecologist to request a hysteroscopy. He is very confident that this will happen quickly, although my DH and I have decided that if it is going to be a long wait, then we will go private. Once this has been done and if they find anything, we are thinking of doing another cycle with my own eggs. If they find nothing, we will go ahead with DEIVF abroad. Until the hysteroscopy takes place, we will just take each day as it comes and I will continue with my research so that we are prepared. I will keep you posted!  Interestingly enough, I got an email from a doc in a clinic in Cyprus saying the exact same things as Dr Penny and also suggesting that I should be on Clexane and steroids as a matter of course due to my thrombophilia (sticky blood). So it seems that the clinics abroad are much more on the ball, as none of the DEIVF clinics in the UK have suggested anything - just sent me pricing and waiting list information!!

Sarah, I can't wait to find out how your first scan goes - I'm sure everything will be great. Let us know.  

More personals soon girls once I get to grips with the thread properly! Thanks again in the meantime - nice to meet so many friends in one place! 

Take care and good luck to you all.

Love,

Iz x


----------



## bluebell

Wow Izzy, you really are making good progress !  It soundsl ike it is all falling into place for you.  Keep us posted !  Can't believe the UK clinics didn't suggest clexane with your sticky blood - that could so easily be the cause of your m/cs.  Yes, the overseas clinics do seem so much more on the ball.  UK clinics seem to just dump us on the scrap heap if it doesn't work easily with our own eggs (even tho' my UK clinic was lovely and the people great !), whereas the overseas ones are up for the challenge !!

Right, off to cook a lazy tea from the freezer.

Night night everyone.

Bloooobs xxxx


----------



## svb

Hi Ladies.
What a nice Spring-like day.

Just a quick update from me. Had scan yesterday.
All is well. One heartbeat flickering away.
Sac is 21.6mm and CRL 8mm
Dated at 6w5d 
Due date 20th October.

So all good. Pheeeeeeeeww!!!

Hope everyone is well.
Sarah x


----------



## Skirtgirl

Sarah  great news it must be such a relief just to see that heartbeat. Now you can relax and enjoy your pregnany, it will be over all too soon.

Izzy Hi sounds as if things are going well for you, good luck.

Lexey hope you are ok .

Hio to everyone else.


----------



## Laura68

Congratulations Sarah that is wonderful news.  I'm so pleased for you.  Enjoy your pregnancy and I hope it all goes smothly for you.

Love
Laura


----------



## bluebell

Yiippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee for Sarah and her little bean !!        
So sorry I missed wishing you luck.  So pleased it went so well for you.

Lexey, how are you me old mucker ?  

Izzy, any more news 

Skirtgirl, snogs to Oscar   

Sasha, thanks for your nice PM.  Will phone again soon  

Laura, nice to hear from you and big kisses to the twins from me.  Hope they are well.

Love to everyone else,
Bloobs xxx


----------



## RSMUM

JUst popping in to say hi! - the laptop has gone nuts and keeps typing numbers etc. instead of the right letters and this computer is impossible to use most of the time as Lily can reach it and R is on it lots ..will try to post more soon

Loads hugs to the lovely abroadie crowd 

X


----------



## Everhopeful_KA

Hello - just thought I'd pop over from the Serum and Greece threads to say hello and ask if I could join in...I think I have had a couple of thread discussions with some of you when deciding which clinic to go to.
I ended up going for Serum after thinking things through, but we were tempted by the IB credentials as well, especially after hearing svb's great news - and congrats on the excellent scan!
Our first consultation is with Dr Penny this coming weekend, so am really looking forward to it...I have everything crossed that it's all clear, and Ruth has suggested that possibly Penny will suggest a mid-April start!!!! Yiippppeee! I know I shouldn't get too excited yet, but reading all the positive threads just makes me feel so 'up'!
Cheers for now, girls
KA xx


----------



## lovemylabrador

hi all, just a quickie, 1 handed typing, other hand being sucked!

lovely news sarah on your scan  

hi Ka! best of luck - exciting times!!

hi lexey!

will be back when have 2 hands!!

LML


----------



## Sasha B

SVB, fantastic news!!! So pleased all is going well   . 

Welcome KA and all the best for your first consultation this weekend. Wow! Mid-April is only a few weeks away.

Hi to Lexi, RSMUM, Bloobs, LML, Skirtgirl, Laura and all the other lovely Abroadies.

Sasha xxx


----------



## svb

KA - That's fab news. You'll be starting before you know it. Very exciting. 

Thanks for all your congrats girls. 

S x


----------



## bluebell

Welcome to KA !!  Wishing you all ther very best at Serum.  Penny does seem to be amazing and if I was choosing another clinic it would almost certainly be Serum after all the great things I have heard about it !  Please keep us posted - we'll be with you all the way !

Love to everyone,
BB xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Ratty1

svb - I haven't been on for a few days, so have just checked in as I wanted to read your news!  Congratulations on the heartbeat!!!

Rachel


----------



## Sasha B

Thanks Lexey, I'm ok. 20 week scan went fine but I am still in denial. I find it hard to believe that I will come out of this with a healthy baby. How are you doing hun? You're always so upbeat. Any further tx plans in the pipeline or are you taking some time out? Sending lots of love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Laura68

KA welcome over here, and congratulations on picking Penny and Serum to make your baby dreams come true!  We had our ID twins through IB,Alicante, but Serum came a very close second and we would have gone there if tx hadn't worked.  Good luck! Am sure you will feel very upbeat after meeting Penny. TX will be here before you know it.

Sasha congratulations on reaching 20 weeks and beyond.  Of course you still feel wobbly about the outcome, after all you have been through, but all is looking very good and hopefully you're getting lots of nice tickles in the tummy every day to remind you your baby is on the way.  Yes, like Lexey, I want to know what you're having!  Did you find out??

Blubes hope your new little lady is doing well.  How is her big sister taking to her?  Can you believe you made it to the other side after all your earlier worries?  The last half of your pregnancy seemed to whizz by.  I just feel like time is flying by so fast.... maybe it's because I haven't slept for 8 months!

LML- you will never have the use of two hands again!!!  You better get used to that!!  I love the new picture of Madeleine sucking the face off her ducky.  How cute is she Adorable.  Are you loving every minute?

Izzy glad you're getting some answers that all seem to make sense and hope things move forward for you soon.  

Tinks loved reading about Sean your little froggy in his bucket!  Our girls sort of fell into the Gina routine after about 4 months and it made me wish I'd nudged them that way a bit earlier.  I think she's pretty hardcore, but we take a fairly relaxed approach to her suggestions and bend her routine to fit the girls natural patterns.  Good luck with further tx plans!  Newborns are so addictive aren't they? NOt surprised you feel broody already!  But hope you give yourself time to enjoy your little boy too.  

Hi to Lexey, RSMUm and everyone else on Abroadies.  We are doing fine, just coming out of a bout of coughs and colds. The girls are 8 months old now. DH and I can't believe they will be a year in only four months... we feel a little bit sad about it!  Just don't know where the time has gone, but the girls are fantastic at the moment - very funny and sweet and thankfully quite low maintenance (well, compared to the early days when they had colic).  My sister told me life as I know it would be over when they can actually move about, so am trying to make the most of the calm before the storm.

Lots of love
Laura x


----------



## Laura68

Welcome Rosie

Good luck with your ongoing journey.  It's great news you are feeling well looked after and confident with your clinic.  You say you've had loads of tests and all is OK.  Abroadies is a great place to discuss tests as every clinic seems to have a different protocol.  I wonder if it would be worth listing the tests you've had and the treatment protocol you have as you may find someone here can suggest the missing piece of the jigsaw!  You never know.  I know lots of ladies here tried and tried for years and then finally had a hysteroscopy which gave the solution.  Have you had one?

Wishing you every success and sorry you are not with your partner at the moment.  Hope you're reunited soon.

Laura


----------



## svb

Hi Ladies,

Warning!! Me post coming up!..............

Have been in bed since 9.30pm last night. I had a show which started as pink/red blood then turned to brown.
Today has been mostly a tiny bit of brown on wiping but just been and was a tad pink again.  
Really hoping it's not the end of the road for us.
DH read in my book that it could be because af is due. I'm really   that it is.
I'm seeing the midwife tomorrow so hoping she can get me in for a scan. I don't really want another internal one though.
I think they can do US from 8 weeks which will be Wednesday.

Hope everyone is ok. What a lovely sunny day it's been today. 

S x


----------



## Sasha B

SVB,

Sending you   . Any spotting / bleeding is frightening but as Lirac has said it sounds positive that it is mainly brown. Bleeding is very common really early on in IVF pregnancies and more women seem to bleed, than don't. The majority still go on to have healthy babies. Hope you can get the scan sorted for your own peace of mind.

Sending lots of love,

Sasha xxx

p.s I know internal scans are not nice but it would not in any way upset the pregnancy or cause more bleeding. My cons has assured me on that note many times. Sometimes even as 8 weeks, it can give them a clearer picture of what is going in inside.


----------



## bluebell

Just a flying visit between feeds etc to say hello to lovely abroadies !  Isobel is having a snooze so I'm making the most of it !!  Btw there are more pics in my gallery - just do a search under Bluebell.

Sarah, yes bleeding is really common and nearly always brown blood and even pink turns out to be nothing to worry about. I had LOADS of bright red bleeding with clots for 12 weeks of my pregnancy with big DD and she was fine.  It doesn't make it any less sary thuogh and I am thinking of you.  Good luck getting a scan.  Ditto what Sasha says about internals.  They are absolutely fine - I have been reassured as much on millions of occasions by loads of different professionals, including my lovely consultant who looked after me throughout this pregnancy.  At 8 weeks an external u/s won't show much.

Rosie, wanting to wish you all the very best for your tx and hope you aren't missing your DH to much.  Please keep us posted with how you get on and as Laura says, there may be someone on here who can help re suggested missing tx links.  Are you able to enjoy India ?  it is my favourite country.  I hope you can make the most of it too.

Lexey, big fat smackeroonies to you and hope all is going well with you and your family.

Love to everyone else,
Bloooobs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Laura68

SVB - can only say what the other ladies have said already.  Bleeding is more common than you think and isn't always the end of the road.  Like Bluebell, I had bright red heavy bleeding with clots and awful stomach cramps.  I was convinced it was all over and all the ladies on here told me to hang in there.  Next thing I knew, I was having ID twins so I like to think that was the embryo dividing and burrowing in deep.  IB told me to up my progesterone.  Have you spoken to your clinic?  Worth getting their opinion as they will hopefully set your mind at rest.

Rosie - sounds like you have all the bases covered!  Great you have lots of positive energy and I'm sure you will have your baby at the end of this journy.
Better go.  Both girls are sick.
x


----------



## svb

Thanks for your advice ladies.

Laura - yes I've spoken to IB. They just said to remain on the same medication and they advise a scan.

Have been to see the midwife and have an emergency scan booked for Thursday at 8.30am. That was the earliest they could get.

I have my fingers and legs crossed in the meantime.  Will keep you updated.
Thank you for your support.

S x


----------



## lisa_A

HI Ladies

ust a question if you dont mind.

i have been looking about tx abroad and had a quote from one in albania. has anyone had tx there
is it always better to do donor eggs if having ivf abroad

regards

lisa


----------



## Laura68

Hi Lisa

Welcome to Abroadies.  Sorry you have had such a tough time.  You can definitely use your own eggs abroad.  Many people, like me, go abroad for donor eggs because donors are more readily available than here, but others go abroad to use their own eggs at cinics where it is cheaper than the UK and perhaps the medical protocol is different.  I haven't heard of a clinic in Albania.  Have you done a general search on FF?  Someone's bound to have gone there.  Would you like to try again with your own eggs?

I used Instituto Bernabeu in Alicante, Spain, which was fantastic.  It was neither the cheapest nor the most expensive, but it was the one that I felt most comfortable with and I was lucky to be successul first time.  

Good luck with your research and please feel free to keep asking questions here.We are all happy to help.

Laura xx


----------



## lisa_A

HI Laura,

we have had 2 goes so far and both times we had grade 1 embies, so would u say my eggs were ok or not?
i am 39 and really confused sa to what to do. 

the first ivf worked for us but i lost he baby, and the only reason i thought donor eggs abroad is u onl need to b there for a short time, where if its ur own eggs i think the time is longer, not sure who.

at the moment i am looking at clinics and prices as we still have 1 more go on the nhs, and if that dont work it will have to be abroad.

so glad ur treatment worked 

lisa
x


----------



## bluebell

Hello Lisa and welcome to Abroadies,
The reason generally for going abroad, as Laura says, is shorter waiting lists, cheaper treatment costs and excellent success rates.  Whether or not to continue with your own eggs should be something that the clinics can guide you with.  What does your UK clinic say ?  Do they suggest that your own eggs are still viable ?  Lots of Abroadies use their own eggs for tx abroad - it depends upon the medical situation for each person matched against the chances of conceiving.   I too had IVF in the UK with my own eggs and had seemingly good embies but kept getting BFNs so (even tho my Spanish clinic tried to persuade me otherwise) so I decided to go for donor eggs just because of the increased chance of success. 
Wishing you loads of luck and keep us posted with how you get on.
I am sorry but I haven't heard of an Albanian clinic, but that isn't to say they aren't any good.  I went to IVI Barcelona and Reprofit and recommend both !
Bluebell xxx


----------



## Everhopeful_KA

Hello everyone

Haven't posted since I got back from Athens on the weekend - what an emotional time. Thankfully the aquascan was clear, so we may be cycling as soon as this month...depending on my unreliable AF! Fingers crossed!

Hi Lisa, and welcome - I'm a relative newbie as well. The ladies on this thread are really lovely, and are very good at answering any questions you might have. DH and I just had an initial appointment at Serum, in Athens. We were very impressed with the care and attention that we received while there; a warm and caring manner from the consultant makes such a difference. Dr Penny was great, and answered all our questions with loads of patience. 

SVB - I'm thinking of you, and hoping that everything stays put! Sending you lots of       and     and    

Regards,
KA


----------



## Laura68

Hi Lisa

It's good you are getting such good embies.  It's hard for any of us to say what you should do because there are so many variables as to why we don't get pregnant, or stay pregnant. I always had terrible fragmented embies so it was a no brainer to go on and use a donor.  As Blubes says, see what your clinic advises about using own eggs.  There may be other factors, so it might be worth you having some more tests.  THe girls here will help on those.

KA welcome back.  Glad you had a good visit to Serum and tx might be happenong soon.  Everything crossed for you.
Laura


----------



## bluebell

Just a flying post to wish Sarah all the very best for her scan tomorrow. Will be thinking of you loads    

KA, glad you had such a positive experience with Dr Penny - it seems she is an angel !!

Sorry..... flying post - Isobel crying !!!

More tomorrow if I can !

Blooobs xxxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Sarah - wishing you a reassuring scan tomorrow... Thinking of you.

Hello all!

Lml  Xxx


----------



## svb

Thank you all for your thoughts and reassurance.

All went well at the scan this morning. Thankfully.
I was getting really nervous as the sonographer was late.
But baby was 21mm and they measured me at 8w 5d. Which is 4 days further on than the last scan dated me, but the same as midwife's dates.  
Suppose it will become clearer at 12 week scan, which is booked for 9th April.

I think I will treat myself to a ticker now  

S x


----------



## Ratty1

svb - wonderful news and congrats on the ticker! Enjoy being pregnant!

Rachel


----------



## bluebell

Sarah, how lovely to see your ticker !
Fantastic news - enjoy being a mummy to your little beannie !!
Bloooobs xxx


----------



## Laura68

Congratulations Sarah!


----------



## Sasha B

Great news Sarah!

Pleased to hear your little one os growing well. Liking the ticker too.

Love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Sarah - lovely ticker!! Congratulations on your scan!!


LML  xx


----------



## Everhopeful_KA

Sarah, I am so relieved and pleased for you. You must feel over the moon. How lovely!

Love
KA xx


----------



## mini-me

Sarah,

Fab news about your scan! Lovely to see your ticker now  
Lirac is right - IVF dates are much more accurate.  A mm makes a big difference in a scan.

Lovely news,
mini-me xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

just popping in to say

Sarah lovely to see your ticker
glad all is fine 

I stuck by my ivf dates for the whole pg altho did measure ahead for most of the pg


Bluebell your inbox is full     i tried to PM you (very late sorry!) but when i sent it its full 

Will try again later or tomorrow AM

Em


----------



## svb

Hi Ladies.
Oh perhaps I should amend the ticker to IVF dates. The first scan was measuring spot on 6w 5d and when the nurse worked out the IVF dates it was exactly that.
Then 10 days later I had the scan on Thursday which measured 14 days later in size and said I was 8w 5d.
But she did say they say to give or take 5 days!  

Everhopeful - Have you heard any more about when you will be cycling?

S x


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Ladies,

Thinking of those of you for whom today is painful or bitter sweet   . I remember spending a lot of Mother's Days close to or in tears because I really didn't believe that I would ever be able to have any children. Also thinking of those who have lost their mums and are missing them today.

Love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Everhopeful_KA

Hi Sarah

I'm still in limbo a bit with the cycling: if my AF comes early this week then we may be able to fit a cycle in before Easter. If it comes later, then we will go for a May cycle, with the aim of having having an ET mid-May. I don't think I've ever wanted AF to come - and quickly! - as much as I do at the moment!

Hope everyone is well and enjoying the remnants of the weekend.

Cheers,

KA


----------



## Newday

mate is having IVF in Spain clinic said start utogesteh 2 days before blast transfer does that sound right I thought I had it 5 days before or has my memory gone?
dawn


----------



## svb

Newday. - Sorry I'm not sure.
Sasha - What a lovely message.   You're so thoughtful.
Everhopeful - A little AF dance for you           
Hi to everyone else.

S x


----------



## Sasha B

Sorry Dawn, I never went to blast in Spain. It might be an idea to post on one of the Spanish clinic threads. Hope all goes well for your friend and lots of love to you as well.

Sasha xxx


----------



## bluebell

Hello, speedy post to say I have cleared my inbox a bit thanks Holly !!

Sorry Dawn I can't remember I have the memory of a gnat !  Your friend's clinic should tell them.  Great to hear from you - how are you ?

Love to everyone,
Bloooobs xxx


----------



## Everhopeful_KA

Cheers, girls.

There's a whole lotta dancin' going on at my place!        

Thanks for the thoughts - will let you know if successful  

KA x


----------



## Laura68

Dawn I started day before blast transfer.  She should be fine and her clinic should be able to confirm.  I guess everywhere has slightly different protocol.

Laura


----------



## alanelaine

Hi to all the oldies on here - this is probably our last post as we adopted our little girl on 8/3/10.

Best wishes to all you oldies and newbies; this site and thread was a great source of information and advice when we were on the DE-IVF merry-go-round. May all your dreams come true.

A&E


----------



## floral

congratulations Alanelaine how wonderful !   Lots of love to you and you little one she couldn't be with any one that would love / wanted /waited for her any more than you and your DH. Good Luck  
Flora x x x


----------



## Bel

Alanelaine,

Not sure if you remember me..

Really lovely to hear from you....I did often think of you. Please see my ticker. We are also having a Baby Girl and my best friend is carrying her for us as a host surrogate.  I'm so pleased to see your post. I hope that you are all really happy and I would really lie you to keep in touch and let us know how things are going. How old is your little daughter?

So happy for you,

Lots of love,

Bel,xx


----------



## Bel

Sorry, just seen she is 30 months old, what a lovely age...congratulations,x xx


----------



## Sasha B

Alanelaine,

I remember you too and just wanted to say huge    on the adoption of your little girl!!! So very pleased for you. 

Love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## cat68

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I haven't been on the thread for a while.

Just wondered if anyone was around to talk this morning or afternoon re my DE cycle at Reprofit or DE in general. It's my day off and to be honest have been feeling a bit rubbish the last few days as I have had 2 migraine attacks in quick succession which has wiped me out. Then there was a programme on BBC yesterday morning called 'the big question' and part of it was on the subject of donor conception and some of the opinions of the people on there were very harsh and unjust making me question my decision to go down DE route. I'm just confused at the moment and to be honest can't really talk to anyone about it(parents and friends don't know we are going down this route and we want to keep it private for now)

Is there anyone who can relate to this, I really need to talk!!!
Cat xx


----------



## Newday

Cat I can relate although I've not been successful I have been through all those thoughts. But maybe someone who has a child would be best to talk to. If not then come back to me
Dawn


----------



## svb

Hi Cat,
I didn't see the programme, so not sure what comments were made.
I have recently been through a donor egg cycle after trying 5 cycles with my own eggs and fortunately, it worked first time.
I don't regret anything at all. It has finally helped us achieve our dream of becoming parents. 
What are your doubts?

Sarah x


----------



## floral

Hi Cat, I'm just dipping in whilst at work ! But just read yr message and although I didn't see the BBC program I can sort of imagine the overall feel, it always seems to come out a bit negative and condescending regarding ED or SD or even IVF , like as if we all chose to be in this position! I had 13 years of fertility treatments and also in the last 3 looked at adoption which wasn't in the end possible. Egg donor possibilities came my way last year with the help of a very understanding consultant who forwarded me onto IM in Barcelona. I have a DS from ICSI born in 2000 and had thought my chances of ever becoming pregnant again impossible, both my DH and I and DS have always wanted another child\ sibling and had further attempts at ICSI but i didn't respond to treatment and had started early Menopause . By the time I started treatment last December I hadn't had a period for over a year and was very dubious that it would/ could work , but although it's early days we have had a BFP on the 18/03 and am waiting with everything crossed for the scan. I do understand the issues regarding donors , I would recommend this UK website http://www.donor-conception-network.org/ we found it really useful as we have told know one and if all goes well will definitely be joining it. Not sure if that helps much and probably a lot more to say but I better get back to some work! Good Luck
Flora x

/links


----------



## Skirtgirl

Cat sorry I didn't see this program, what sort of comments were made?  I have an 8 week old through a donor program, we have opted npot to tell anyone at the moment. I have to say I had loads of doubts at the begining but now he is here the joy he brings to everyone makes it all worth it. I have 2 biological twins and have had 8 cycles in total.


----------



## Sasha B

Cat   . Sending you lots of love & hope that your migraines improve soon.  Lovely to chat.

Love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## cat68

Hi Ladies,

Thanks so much for your support over my wobbles over DE. I think I got a bit spooked by the scary chap who was donor sperm conceived and ranted on that he could never meet his biological father because his parents hadn't told him until 3 years ago. He had some serious issues which I think were not to do with him being donor conceived. 
There were people jumping onto the bandwagon saying that going abroad and paying donors for their eggs was wrong and unethical. Probably people who are fortunate to have had their own biological children.

I will take a lot of comfort in the fact that ladies on abroadies have the most wonderful childrens to be proud of. I know that when the time is right and god willing I get pg I will let my little one know that they were the product of a generous lady who donated her eggs which knew in my womb and which I nourished and cherished for 9 months.

Thanks Sasha for helping me in my hour of need and also the other ladies(you know who you are). It has really got it much clearer in my head now and it really amazes me how there is such a community spirit on these boards and we all help each other out. I hope I can return the favour.

Love
C xx


----------



## Everhopeful_KA

Hi cat68

I have seen that programme that you mentioned (not yesterday's, thank goodness!) and it is invariably very tabloidy and sensational. They are not really interested in exploring issues in a sensitive or thoughtful way. I would disregard it entirely.
I am about to commence a DE cycle, and I, too, have had questions and doubts. the thing to remember is that it is natural and HEALTHY to question and reflect. That is the only way that you can come to a decision that is right for you!
You are right about the support and encouragement on this site: it has been a real source of comfort for me, especially at the times when I've had a wobble or two!
Just be gentle with yourself!
Hugs,
KA x


----------



## bluebell

Just popping inm to apologise for not posting - got my parents staying for 2 weeks and it's all a bit chaotic !!
Will be back to post more next week !  
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

hi lovely abroadies apologies for not posting Sean is thriving not sure his mom is..lack of leep thing.

love to all i try to read and wish you all well xx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Bloobs it must be nice having your mum and dad around but I know what you mean it does seem hectic when you have extra people in the house.

Tink good to hear Sean is doing well, sorry you are struggling, it will end soon I hope, either that you you get used to broken limited sleep"!!


----------



## guccimama

Hi everyone....can I join you on here....i am 4 weeks and 6 days pg with donor embies.....our 4th go this way we lost our first successful attempt in September after 11 glorious weeks of being pg....
I am in the awful phase waiting for the first scan all nervous and anxious that there will be something there....It will be nice getting to know you all
Lexey....how are you honey? tried to pm you but your inbox is full?
Guccimama


----------



## cat68

Hi Gucci,

I recognise you from the reprofit thread, congrats on your bfp, i post on june/july thread as going 3rd june for Donor eggs. 
They are a nice bunch of girls on here and are v.supportive. I don't post as often as I'd like but try to keep up with the thread.
All the best for your 1st scan.  You've been through the mill looking at your signature, hope it works out fine for you.

love and hugs
Cat


----------



## Newday

Gucci

if yoy click on bumps and baies at the top of this page you will also find the czec Bumps and baies thread your looking for
Dawn


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Gucci,

Welcome to Abroadies hun! All I can say is   . I can so relate to the fear and anxiety particularly having had m/c'd before. I really hope that your first scan will give you the very best of news. We also have an "Abraodies Bumps & Babies thread" and there are two ladies on there who are only a few weeks ahead of you. You're so welcome to come & join us there as well.

Lots of love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## LEXEY

GUCCI huge huge huge congrads                            
am delighted for you and your family well done  
WISHIN YOU A HAPPY AND HEATHY 8ISH MONTHS
ill empty my box right now    
  to every1


----------



## cat68

Hi Ladies,

This thread is so quiet at the moment where is everyone?

Lexey- Hope you are well have you got a plan of action yet? 

Nothing much going on with me, in limbo at the moment waiting to get an email off Stepan to let me know my meds protocol and also donor details. I think I'll be waiting a while longer yet as he doesn't seem to contact you until about 6 weeks before tx as per info from other ladies using the clinic. I am so impatient though and feel like i've been waiting forever (well since last Aug). 

Anybody else got any news re up and coming tx's. Would be nice to have a cycle buddy on abroadies

LOve
C xx


----------



## Rachel

Hello everyone

There used to be a thread entitled 'Abroadies Hoping for Another Miracle'. Does it still exist? I am having more tx and have the girls so am not sure here is the right place for me? I'd like to post somewhere suitable and not offend anyone cause I have the girls already.

Thanks 

Rachel x


----------



## Sasha B

Rachel!!! It's so lovely to hear from you. I don't think the "Hoping for another miracle" thread has been running for a while but I'm sure no one would mind you posting here. Maybe you & Cat could have a chat about resurrecting the thread as you both have up coming treatment cycles. Please keep in touch. We are here to support each other.

Love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hello all,

Sorry not been posting - but have been peeking in trying to keep up.

Cat- hope things start soon, and wishing you well... glad you are feeling better about DE issue - I shared your fears when starting out, but can assure you that we are so pleased we went ahead - its the best thing we ever did...

Gucci - congrats!!!

Rachel - good luck!!

Lexey - nice to see you posting - hello!!

Best to all - will try to be a better Abroadie!! 

LML  xxx


----------



## Mandchris

Hi everyone

I have been around for a while but havent posted on here for some time.  So many names I recognise.  

gucci - I know I already said but Congratuations!

Hello Rachel, Lexey, Cat, LML, this does seem to be a lucky thread - and i could do with that now.
Im off into hospital on 13th April to have my remaining tube removed. Im hoping that my ivf number 13 will not be another waste!  I will do all the immune stuff and clexane too, i think i will have covered everything by then   

Anyway off to work!
Love Mandy xx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Hello Mandy - will keep everything crossed for you... nice to see you posting again...

Hoping everything ok with you Gucci......??

LML  xx


----------



## Sasha B

So sorry Gucci, I saw your sad news on the Reprofit thread       .

Mandy, I recognize you from the Reprofit threads. I hope that the op goes smoothly and that no. 13 is the one that sticks & stays put.

Hi Lexey, sending you lots of    as well.

Love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Mandchris

Thanks for the welcome !

Sasha - hope all going smoothly for you xx

Mandy xx


----------



## Lilly W

Hi,  I am just starting to thnk about going overseas for DEIVF and starting to go through the minefield of clinics and countries to choose from     I am having a last go with OE now but need to look ahead.  So am hoping to be able to gain from all your wisdom


----------



## cat68

Hi all,

Lily- Welcome to abroadies  I hope that your last crack at OE tx brings you joy, but if not there are lots of fab clinics abroad to chose from. When I was using OE I went to Invimed in Warsaw and Klinnik Hausken in Norway. I'm now at Reprofit for DEIVF and I go in June. The reason I chose the clinic is from the great reports about it on here and the czech thread. 

LBL- How's it going with you hun?

Mandy- Good luck with your 13th cycle. Wow you are resiliant  If memory serves me correctly are you too going to Reprofit? 

Rachel- When is your next tx maybe we could compare notes 

Lexey- How's it going with you hun?

Sasha- Thanks for the chat a few weeks ago, it really helped. How's Bella and Noodle? 

Gucci- So sorry to hear about your m/c. I too read it on the other thread 

Well I've got my meds protocol from Stepan. He got a few things wrong on the notes side of it but I think its sorted now. 
Was a bit miffed I couldn't pay the deposit by credit card but will have to dip further into my overdraught!
There is at least one lady going the same time as me so will be nice to meet up and support each other. 
It's all feeling more real now and I think when I get donor details it will be more so.

C xxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Cat, so excited for you!!! Have you got your donor details yet? June will be here before you know it. Please do call anytime you want a chat.

 & Welcome Lily. This is the place to be if you want info about clinics abroad, we have quite a few of them represented on this thread.

Love to everyone.

Sasha xxx


----------



## Rachel

Hi everyone. Thanks for the warm welcome   I used to post here ages ago. There's so many new 'faces' here now. I look forward to getting to know you all. 

Sasha - Good to 'see' you hun, happy to see your second little one on the way  

I shall catch up asap. We're going away for a few days today but are back on Friday so will write more when I can.

Thank you all again 

Rachel xxx


----------



## Lilly W

Thank you for your welcomes

I am thinking of reprofit and have heard good things about them.  But the waiting list is long    Do you have to pay to go on the list?

I am also considering Spain - possibly IB or IM or Cyprus - concerned over which clinics are regulated there though  .  There is also Serum in Greece that I've heard good reports on.  Any recommendations for clinics?  So much to think about when first considering.


----------



## LEXEY

morning RACHEAL enjoy your trip away  hope the weather stays nice   
LILLY trying to find a clinic is the hard part
but id say your doin soooooooooo well 
i went to Spain 1st the clinic was fantastic and Dr's an staff were outstanding 
  but i didint get a pos 
however i think it just wasn't meant to be the reason i went with this clinic was there communication fast and spot on, and 4 me as am nosey     was wot i needed 
id say knowin wot i no now
you've mentioned 2 clinics that were my top 2 for a number off reasons 
every1 is diff and need diff things, its  about finding a clinic that YOUR happy with that makes a huge difference and  you need to have faith in them 
i ended up choosin REPROFIT but only becoz they were cheaper  but had to cancel  
Stefan was amazin, and i don't know how e has the time for so many girls,
  i also no from wot iv red and the thread's that PENNY at serum sounds very much the same
  but like iv said its about individual choice 
and wot you need from the clinic
    i cant comment on the other clinics as i dint mail them or have any info but am sure some1 can help you with them  good luck and at the end off the day wishing you a  

CAT hows things i hope your keepin well i cant bleve how fast times goin  JUNE is just around the corner    i bet your so excited    
SASHA HOPE YOUR WELL TO HUN   ^hugm 
LML  
DAWN THINKING OFF YOU WOT YOU BEEN UP 2  
LOV nHUGS TO EVERY1 X


----------



## cat68

Hi Ladies,

Lexey- I'm fine thanks, hope your keeping well! 

Lilly- I'm with reprofit, the waiting list is 11 months for fresh donor eggs and 4 months for donor embryo's. I was supposed to go in Aug but swopped with a lady on FF and am going June now.If you want to know anything about the clinic I'll try and help but Sasha is your best bet as she has been a couple of times.

Sasha- Not got donor details yet but just ordered my meds from reprofit pharmacy. How's Noodle?

Rachel- How's it going?

Hello everyone else hope your ok
Cxx


----------



## Rachel

Hello everyone

I'm back from holiday. The weather was lovely. A bit of a chilly wind at times but NO rain!! Doesn't that make a change in this country!!   

Cat - I am doing the down reg injection on Thursday and should be in Athens around 19th May. I am currently mega detoxing as this is maybe our last go and I want to give it everything we have   

I hope everyone is enjoying the sunshine  

Love, Rachel xx


----------



## Rolo

Hi Ladies,
I wonder if anyone can help me. I saw a list of recommended foods from a ZITA West book on this site some time ago. 
I am hoping to go for ED in July and need to get myself in order
Thanks
ROLO


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Rolo,

Welcome! Not sure about what foods are best although I'm sure the advice is to follow a balanced diet and make sure that you are getting plenty of fruit & veg. Pineapple is good just before transfer as it helps build up the lining of the uterus. Maybe you can try posting your question on the peer support board or even asking a midwife.

All the very best for your cycle in July.

Sasha xxx


----------



## bluebell

Hello,

Just a quickie to say hello.

Sorry not been on much .... Isobel just coming out of a nasty tummy bug.  More photos of her in gallery (do a search under Bluebell to find them).

Welcome to Abroadies Rolo and good luck with your tx.  I would just eat a good balanced diet. I personally don't think that there are any particular foods that increase your chance of conceiving but I just ate really well and ate organic food when I could.

Thinking of Cat often - not long for you now !!!

Nice to see Rachel posting again ... sorry I've missed what you are doing ?  Are you going back to the same clinic again for more tx ?

Welcome Lily to Abroadies and I wish you all the best ion your journey.

Hugs to Lexey and everyone else,
Bluebell xxxxxx


----------



## Rachel

Hello Bluebell! 

I am now at Serum after 2 further failed cycles at Ceram in 2008/9. I had a hysteroscopy in March as there were what were described as serious adhesions. Hopefully now they've all gone things will work out much better! I have done the down reg injection today and the plan is for me to be in Athens around 20th May hopefully. I am throwing everything at this as it could be the last time so am totally detoxing. Well, 99% as I have had a couple of non decaf coffees (sorry Ruth!). 

It's good to be back here  


Rachel xx


----------



## Sasha B

Wow Rachel, its not long now till your next cycle. May is around the corner! Wishing you the very best. You are in excellent hands with Penny.

Love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Rachel

Thank you Sasha. The d/r symptoms are really kicking in now! I have been awake since 4.30. The sweats seem worse than ever. I wonder if it's because I am older?! I have a headache this morning too. Roll on the Progynova and feeling a bit better! 

I am feeling sensitive right now as my littlest sister announced she is pregnant. They got married last August so I was expecting it to happen as I know they've been trying for around a year. I hate this green eyed monster thing   as it is not me at all. I am delighted for them but can't help getting the 'why is it easy for some people' feelings etc etc etc. Having fertility treatment takes the excitement out of telling people as they know you are having a treatment so are waiting (obviously excitedly) for your news! I hate that.  

Anyway, enough of my moaning! The sun is shining which always makes me feel brighter  

Rachel xx


----------



## Sasha B

Rachel. It is a long hard road having IF issues. I've found a lot of the time it is painful when those we dearly love announce the news that they are pregnant without having to go through the emotional roller coaster of IVF. Bloobs knows this, but I even found it hard when she announced her BFP last summer as we had cycled around the same time & mine didn't work. It made me feel like such a failure and dented my trust in my body to be able to do the right thing. So what you are feeling is perfectly normal. Please don't beat yourself up about it. 

Love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## bluebell

Baby Bel has arrived !!
Daisy Jo was born this morning at 10.02am, weighing 7lbs1oz.
I have made a special thread for her - see this link....
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=236201.0

Big congrats and lots of love to Bel, DH and DD and Bel's lovely friend !!
Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## Rachel

Hello everyone

Thank you Bluebell for sharing that wonderful news! Bel's journey has been so long. I am so very pleased she has her little one at last xx

Bel - Congratulations    Enjoy every minute   

I am finally on the Progynova! Af was 5 days late and I had started to get my hopes up of a miracle pg happening! Sadly, wasn't to be. I had my oestrodial level was ok so started the prog on Wednesday. I have a scan booked for Friday to check lining thickness. I am hoping that with the slightly late start it still thickens up ok    I am due to fly out on 19th but obviously haven't booked anything as yet. With the ash cloud and rioting in Athens who knows what will happen with the flights!! I don't like having to book so late as I like to get things straight in my head but will have to try and chill about it! 

Bluebell - How is little Isobel doing now? I hope she's much better after her tummy bug xx

Sasha - How are you feeling my lovely? xx

I am off to find something for lunch. Trying not to eat bread for a few days as so bloated with af aswell. Have just read Sasha's post about pineapple helping the lining thicken so will be hunting in the cupboard for that! The girls had tuna wraps which looked lovely but it's bread isn't it!! 

Take care everyone. 

Love, Rachel xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Just gatecrashing to say

Rachel thinking of you and have everything crossed for you DH and the girls 

     to any in tx abroadies 

Em


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Rachel,


   that all goes well for you in the lead up to your next cycle, that your lining will be nice and thick and that the ash cloud will not interfear with your flights to Athens or back. So excited for you.


love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Lexey, how are you hun? I often think of you. Hope you are well & life is not too hectic.


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## cat68

Hi Ladies,

Lexey- I also think about you often and hope you are doing fine. Good luck with your operation! Any plans for further tx?  

Rachel- Good luck with your tx in Athens. I think you go in another week's time. Hope you get some fabby embies  

Sasha- How's it going with you hun? I hope little Noodle isn't kicking too much, love to Bella as well. Not long now for you, when you you go on mat leave?  

Bel- A Belated congratulations on the birth of your little one. What a lovely name Daisy   

Bluebell- Thanks for thinking about me, how's Isobel getting on, I looked at her pic on the gallery and she's so cute!!  


Hello to Holly, Lirac and Rolo and anyone else who browses  

Not long for me now, I go to Reprofit in under a month for tx. I am a bit worried though as I keep pestering Stepan and I haven't heard about the donor as yet. When I ask him he says 'soon'. A man of few words. Can anyone tell me if this is usual or should I start worrying  


Love and Hugs
Cat xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Cat my love, I can sympathize with you. This last cycle I got my donor details with less than 3 weeks to go. All I can say is that you are in good hands with Stepan and that he will let you know as soon as he can. Just keep e-mailing. I'm sure it won't be too much longer. It would be lovely to chat again before you go.


Thinking of you and sending heaps    and love for your next cycle.


Sasha xxx


----------



## Rachel

Hi Cat 

Not long at all    I hope you get to know some more details soon. I like to know everything and probably pester Ruth too much sometimes! But it is a huge thing we are doing after all    

Rachel xx


----------



## cat68

Hi Ladies,

Stepan has just emailed me with donor details:

Donor born 1990, blood group A+, blue eyes, blond hair 165cm/55kg, first time donor, all test negative including genetics and STDs, excellent medical history, non smoker. 
To be honest I couldn't have got a better match as everything is the same as me give or take a cm or 3 on height and 1 kg on weight. Yippee no brainer 

Cat xx


----------



## Sasha B

Brilliant news Cathy!!! I am so pleased it is a good match. Will try & call you soon. Now you can look forward to early June (always a nice time to be in Brno).


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Cat

thats such wonderful news

roll on June          

Love Emxx


----------



## Rachel

That's good news Cat. Here's to a great cycle and very positive result for you     

Rachel xx


----------



## Laura68

Congratulations Bel!  Just seen your little one in the gallery - gorgeous!

Cat - great news on a perfect match.  Wishing you every success for this tx     

Laura


----------



## lovemylabrador

Rachel, Cat - GOOD LUCK!!!! Exciting news re the donor, Cat!!

Hello Lexey! Hello Laura! And to everyone


been away a few days, just catching up with you all...

LML  xxx


----------



## earthe kitt

Hi All - long time since I've been on here - can't sleep and I have been feeling guilty recently about not keeping up.
I am keeping a bit of a low profile and have slashed my signature as a colleague also posts on these boards (though not an abroadie) and I've been getting a bit paranoid!

Sasha - sorry I haven't been in touch. Glad to see your pregnancy is progressing well. I hope Bella is doing well - has she started school/nursery yet or does she start in September? 

Bel - congratulations on becoming a mummy - so sorry it's been such a long hard journey

I hope everyone else is well

With me - twins and Sam doing fine. Well - one twin driving me loopy she is so stubborn. 
Work is as ever -  I need the income but could do  without the aggravation    I have better things to do with my time

Off to see a Geneticist tomorrow to investigate possibility of a genetic problem underlying Sam's condition - not really sure if I want to know due to the longer term implications of the condition they suspect he may have,  so I may just see the Doc but not put him through any tests. He can decide for himself in due course

I'd better try to get to bed as I have to be up soon - love and best wishes to all

Jo


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Jo,


it's lovely to hear from you. I've been meaning to give you a call. Good to hear that Sam & the girls are doing well. I hope that you find some peace about seeing the geneticist tomorrow. I'll have to fill you in on the whole schools thing. We are one of 70 families that got allocated a school 2 miles away from our house, on the way to Harpenden. It's been full on writing to politicians, campaigning etc.  for more school paces in the city centre  so am a bit overwhelmed by it all the moment. 


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## earthe kitt

Good grief sasha - there's a school within spitting distance of your house - utter madness

I've just got back from the geneticist - Sam's paediatrician was concerned that he may have 22q deletion syndrome. I was concerned about testing for it as there is a 30% incidence of schizophrenia developing in the teenage years so was unsure about testing. However, one of the first things the Doctor said when we walked in was that she was discounting that as he was tested at 1 day old when he was in Great Ormond Street - all that agonising for nothing!

Interesting seeing the geneticist though, she's lined up some blood tests for Sam and me  but more for research purposes than to seek any underlying genetic issues.
Hoping all is well with you and your family
Jo

Jo


----------



## lovemylabrador

Passing on message from Lirac who wanted you to know her news...her baby boy arrived yesterday morning, 3lb, 5oz...

Lirac has been in intensive care & haven't been able to see baby yet (hopefully tonight, if not tomorrow). Pre-eclampsia triggered enormous haemorrage & kidney failure - had to have emergency surgery & five transfusions. Still on high dependency unit but hoping to transfer back to maternity ward tonight/tomorrow. Baby Doing very well & breathing on his own - back on road to recovery but will be in hospital at least two weeks. .

LML xxx

LML


----------



## sky7

Congratulations Lirac on the birth of your baby boy.

Hope he is with you soon and you are up and about very soon.

Good luck and best wishes

Sky7


----------



## cat68

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS LIRAC

ON THE

SAFE ARRIVAL

OF

YOUR SON   

I hope that you are recovering well after the surgery and back on the maternity ward to see your little man. Thinking of you xx


----------



## LEXEY

hi every1   
lirac i hope your doin ok hun hugs to you and your baby boy   
sasha hope your doin ok 2 when are you due hun  you cant have long left   
cat elo hun hows things  JUNE is very nearly here i wish you all the luck in the world    
the sucsess rate at reprofit as been outstanding i have a good feeling your guna get your dream    i sure hope so  
lml hope your well and baby m 2   
hollie hows your lo hope your well to not sure whos still around but thinkin off you all 
x


----------



## earthe kitt

Hi everyone - hoping all is well

Lirac - haven't been in contact in the past so not followed your story but I know from experience what it's like to be at deaths door as a result of pregnancy/delivery.
Hope all is well and you're busy enjoying baby

Sash - not long now till no 2 joins your family - have a safe delivery 

Jo


----------



## Rachel

Only just catching up after being in Athens. 

Lirac - Congratulations on the birth of your little boy    So glad to hear you're much better and little one is doing well too    

I am back from Athens on yet another 2ww! It's day 8 today so a little way to go yet. Penny is convinced it will work but we'll see! At the moment I am in ignorant bliss! I didn't get to Athens on the day I should have due to the flight being canelled cause of the ash cloud but managed to get there the next day which was fine. 

Sasha - How are you hun? How's the school situation going? Any news yet? 

Lots of love to everyone 

Rachel xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Rachel, welcome back hun! I can't believe you are half way through the 2ww already. I hope your embies are snuggling in tight as I type. Penny knows her stuff and she is so dedicated to her patients. When do you test?


School issue still not resolved so going to appeal now (at 38 weeks pg. I must be    but the council have left me no other option).


Love to everyone.


Sasha xxx


----------



## Laura68

Lirac - congratulations on the birth of your baby boy!  After everything you have been through to get him, you have a fantastic attitude, I really admire you.  Wishing you a speedy recovery and hope that you are all soon home together.  

Lots of love Laura


----------



## Rachel

Thanks Lexey and Sasha    Today I am convinced it hasn't worked    I have af type pains and back ache. Am still very tired though, more than usual!, so am taking that as a good sign. Day 10 tomorrow. I tested positive on day 11 with the girls so may cave in at the weekend and do a test! As I said before though I like the feeling of 'I could be' until I know for sure! It's such flippin torment isn't it     

Sasha - Lots of love and strength to get you through the appeal hun      I shall pray that the outcome is what you want xx

Love to everyone 

Rachel xxxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Laura - helloooooo! Can't believe your lovelies are nearly a year old!! Hope you are all well... 

Sasha, wishing you luck with the appeal... Grrrrrrrr. 

Rachel, keeping everything crossed for you... It's excruciating, isn't it... Hugs

best wishes to all...

Lml xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi everyone,


A bit of good news...We found out today that Bella has got a place in our 3rd choice school (which is a much better school and bit closer but a lot easier for me to get to work from). It also has a breakfast club & after school clubs which enables me to keep the days that I work open (I'll still be only be p/t even when I go back after mat leave). I am so happy and relieved. It is a big weight off my mind.


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Sasha - so pleased for you and Bella - phewwwww! There's a news feature on my local news at the moment about children being allocated to a school which hasn't been built yet   

LML xx


----------



## sky7

Hi All

Lirac, so pleased you are over the birth and getting back to normal.  I hope you are both home soon.

Rachel, good luck with your 2WW. Hope you get your BFP.

Good luck everyone 

Sky7


----------



## Rachel

Sasha 

Fabulous news    So glad you won't have to appeal. It's so stressful. 

You can relax a bit now   

Love, Rachel xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Sorry for being away so long, I have missed so much!!

Sasha so pleasewd that Bella has a school place, that was the last thing you needed right now. Did you say 38 weeks!!!  wow how fast has that gone? I am so excited for you and cant wait to hear about your LO.

Lirac congratulations!!! hope you are both doing ok and your little man is home soon.

Rachel fingers are crossed for you, you have every chance of getting a bfp. I waited 15 days with my last one as I was sure it had failed and I was busy with things that I didn't want to be spoiled by a bfn. I was so shocked with the bfp I can tell you!!

Laura how is it going with your lovely girls? Hasn't the time flown by?

Hugs to everyone else  xxx


----------



## sky7

Hi Skirtgirl

Congratulations on your BFP not sure I could wait 15 days to test, but know what you mean not knowing is better than knowing if it is bad news.

Enjoy your BFP

Sky7


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Just popping in to send        

and say  for testing 

Em


----------



## Tinkelbunny

hi all

apologies for being away for so long..Sean had me running around like crazy..he is still so adorable and a very easy baby.

here for a shocker..i've had another go at IVF and had ET on Wed...test day on the 3rd. this all happened so fast we can hardly believe that there might be another one. treatment was with lovely Peny at Serum.

love to all


----------



## LEXEY

wow tinks good luck hun x


----------



## Sasha B

Tinkelbunny, wow you don't waste any time   . All the best for the remainder of your 2ww hun. Will be thinking of you on the 3rd.


love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Rachel

Oh goodness I've done something silly    I've tested this morning as when I was pg with the girls I did tested early on day 11 and it came up. This morning it was negative    It should be beta test day today but I can't get it sone as it's Sunday and tomorrow is bank hol so it looks unlikely for then too. Wednesday is hpt day so I am 4 days early but I really don't thik it will turn around. You just know don't you    I just want to get on the roof and scream. In fact I will do it here as it's safer.

AAAARRRRRRGGGGGGHHHHHHH


----------



## Rachel

Tinkelbunny - GOOD LUCK!        

Love, Rachel xx


----------



## sky7

Good luck Tinkelbunny for the 3rd

Rachel, keep your chin up, it may turn round in the next few days.  Good Luck

Sky7


----------



## earthe kitt

Rachel - the last time you got a BFP before official testing day was because you were carrying twins (off the record I had a pee stick BFP on day 8 but mine were triplets)

This time you may only be having 1 so won't get the pee stick result so quickly

Sasha - PM me the school - is it the one my bunch go to?

Jo


----------



## Martha Moo

Rachel

I agree with Jo

remember me who wrote off my cycle, bfn day 10, 11 and 12 and a BFP on day 14 theres still time to change       

Love Emxx


----------



## Sasha B

Jo, you took the words right out of my mouth. It is very rare with a singleton to test positive that early. I tested positive this time at 11 dp3dt but that's only because two implanted but one then didn't go on to grow. Holly, you also came to mind because you were testing negative until the bloods were done and showed a different story. 


Rachel, my love I know this 2ww ordeal can be awful but please don't give up hope yet. A lot can change between now & Wednesday.


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Rachel

Thank you all    It's so nice to have your support. 

It never crossed my mind about 1 implanting and showing up later than a multiple would. I just presumed all would be the same. My levels at day 16 were 477 with the girls and the pee stick came up at 15 days as I said so maybe things will turn around. Tomorrow is day 13.

I have had a nice day in the garden with the girls, dh, my dad and sister. I've planted a few bedding plants and dh has helped with pots etc for lifting. We also planted the tomato plants into bigger pots and they're all lined up in the greenhouse! Yum! We did a yummy barbecue to finish the day now the girls are tucked up in bed dh and I are going to sit down with some chocolate ice cream   

I will keep you informed of what is going on. Hopefully I will get the beta done on Tuesday morning. 

Thanks again 

Love, Rachel xxx


----------



## Rachel

Sorry for the me post. I've done another hpt this morning and it's stll negative. I am sure it's not going to change even though official hpt date isn't until tomorrow. I am going for the beta this morning but it seems pointless now.


----------



## Sasha B

Rachel, I know its pure torture but hang in there for your blood results      .


Sasha xxx


----------



## Rachel

Thank you Sasha   

It's a definate negative. My blood result came back at less than 1. Not sure what we do from here. I have spoken to Ruth and emailed Peny so wll see what she thinks and go from there. I am so frustrated and emotionally exhausted with it all but not yet ready to give up    even though every time I am doing the down reg I say never again! 

Thanks everyone for all of your support.

Good luck for tomorrow Tinkelbunny      

Love, Rachel xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Rachel

So very sorry to read your news

I so hoped it would be different news

Sending you, DH and the girls lots of      

I hope that Penny and Ruth can help with some words of wisdom

Love Emxx


----------



## Rachel

Thank you both    Lexey - You're so right. I hate these few days    

Thank you for thinking of me xxx


----------



## bluebell

Hello lovelies,

So sorry I've not been on much.  Life has been a bit hectic and also have been sleeping badly so I've been going to bed really early to try to catch up !!

But, enough of me......

Rachel, I am so sorry sweetie.  You are so lovely and I wish I could take away your pain.  Hang in there lovely and be kind to yourself.            

Bloobs xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Just wanted to wish Tinkelbunny all the very best for testing, and also Cat, who must be off soon too.

Skirtgirl, great to hear from you.  I miss our posts and PM chats !!

Sasha, hope you are OK.  Will call soon.

Lexey, how are you hunny-pie ?  Are you as wild and mad as ever ?  I miss your humour too - you should bottle it and sell it as a tonic for the day !!!

Loads of love to everyone,

Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Rachel,


I am so sorry to hear it was a negative this time. Please don't even contemplate any further tx until you've given your body and emotions time to recover from this cycle    . When ttc for no 2 its not as if you've suddenly got a clean slate. All those emotions from past bfn's and the difficulties of the whole tx journey come flooding back. I think you're wise to take things as they come. See how you feel in a month or so time. Only you know if and when you'll be ready to go again.


Sending you lots of love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## sky7

Hi Rachel

Sorry to hear your news,  it is pure hell, we can all empathise with you.  Keep your chin up.

Sky7


----------



## lovemylabrador

Rachel - thinking of you and sending you   

LML  xxx


----------



## Rachel

Thank you everyone for all the love and support 

Lexey - You sound so bubbly  I agree with Bluebell that you should be bottled for us all 

Bluebell - Lovely to hear from you lovely lady  How is the lovely Isobel doing? I bet Ria is loving being a big sister and 'helping'!

Tinkelbunny -














Thinking of you xx


----------



## cat68

Dear Rachel   ,

So sorry to hear that your tx didn't work this time. It's a real let down when you've got the perfect conditions for it to work.
Take time out to see what your next plan of attack will be and be kind to yourself. Give your lovely children extra hugs. I know I did this to my Ds when I had my tx that didn't go to plan and felt better for it.

Love and Hugs
Cat xx


----------



## cat68

Hi Everyone,

Sorry no time for personals but will catch up later









Just to say that Dh is out there at the moment and will be doing his







deposit this morning.
I got an email from Stepan to say that my donor was responding well a couple of days ago so hopefully plenty of eggies








I had a lining scan on Tues and it was 14mm. The doc said perfect when I emailed him!! Hope it doesn't disintergrate...

I'm going on Sunday and am looking forward to meeting up with another lady who's out there at the moment.

Sasha- will text you if that's ok and speak after I get back. How's Noodle? 

LOve
Cat xx


----------



## Sasha B

Ooooooo Cat, so excited for you & pleased that everything is going well. 14 mm!!! That's a great lining. Have a fab time in Brno.


love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## bluebell

Ooooooooooooh Cat... wishing you all the very best at Reprofit.  Give Stepan my love and I hope it all goes brilliantly for you.  14 mm is fantastic !  I know there are loads of recommendations of places to eat and drink on the Czech thread, but one place I know you will love is as follows: in the main square (half way along the main square on the left when coming form the station direction) is a big archway entrance to a smallish shopping arcade.  On the front above the arch there is a big banner that says something about Student travel or something (sorry, can't remember   ), but it's the same company that do the buses.  Anyway, go through the arch and into the arcade.  The arcade is actually an open atrium inside on several levels.  Take the lifts up to the very top floor, and then walk up another level and it takes you to a roof top bar !!  You can get your drink and walk right up to the top and the views are amazing !!!  I discovered it when I was there on my own and sat and soaked up the sunsets whilst reading my book.
Loads of love and luck.
Bluebell xxxxxx


----------



## Rachel

Exciting stuff Cat    Lots of love and luck to you for your trip     

Rachel xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Just popping in to wish Cat lots of luck

   stepan can make all your dreams come true

Love Emxx


----------



## cat68

Hi Ladies,

Holly- Thanks for the best wishes, it's nice to have support  

Rachel- How are you hun  I hope that your feeling a bit better

Bluebell- How's your little one? Thanks for the recommendation about the restaurant. I wll try it  Sounds nice to wile away the hours looking at the scenery.

Lexey- Thanks for your good luck message  

Sasha- Again, thanks for your best wishes message, I will text you when I get there. How's Bella and little noodle, not long now till the big day!!!  

My news is that I have 9 eggs from my donor which I'm really pleased about. I was supposed to ring yesterday for an update but I forgot my phone and was at work so didn't want to ring from the office for obvious reasons. I emailed Stepan last night but h  ave not had a reply as yet. I just hope that I have enough to go to blasts  Do you know if thry open Saturdays to check embryo development?

I'm really busy today as I need to pack for tomorrow and it's Ds's birthday today and he's having a swimming party with his mates from school.  Will give another update when I'm in Prague tomorrow evening.

Lots of love
Cat xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Cat, I am so pleased for you!!! 9 eggs is a great number      .

Hope Ds had a fab birthday today. I'll be thinking of you on the plane to Czech Rep tomorrow. Enjoy Prague!

Love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## sky7

Good Luck Cat with your transfer have a lovely time in Prague

Sky7


----------



## lovemylabrador

Cat - lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots and lots of luck!!

LML  xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## LEXEY

safe journey CAT   x


----------



## bluebell

Looooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooads of luck to Cat            and I hope your bumper basket of eggies truns into a bumper team of embies !!
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## cat68

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for the good luck messages. I am safely in prague staying at the airport hotel. I will be travelling to brno in the morning. An update on embies courtesy of Stepan
5 x 7/8 cell grade 1 embies and 2 x 4/5 cell grade 2 embies. So i am pleased with that.  Et will be Tuesday afternoon.

Please blow me some bubbles

Cheers
Cat xx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi hun,


I have replied to you on the Reprofit thread. I am just so excited for you!!! Enjoy Brno.


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Cat

Wonderful wonderful news

Safe journey sweetheart

hoping and      for you

Love Emxx


----------



## Rachel

Cat - GOOD LUCK HUN!! Got everything crossed for you      

Love, Rachel xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Rachel,


How are you hun? I've been thinking of you    .


love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Rachel

Hi Sasha 

I was going to come back in a bit and post! I'm not too bad thank you. Very sad and confused as to why it didn't work as is Penny! Sheer bad luck I think    We are having another go with this cycle. Mainly because I had the hysteroscopy which sorted a lot of problems out so the way should be clear. Also, with the girls starting school in September I don't want to be going away at least this side of Christmas. I am 42 this October and my head is niggling me about it    

Thank you for thinking of me. I will post longer soon. Just off to get the girls ready for bed. 

Love, Rachel xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Rachel,


As brilliant as Penny is, at the end of the day, it is the luck of the draw so to speak. I remember my cycle last June, I had two fantastic grade 1 blasts on board but despite that it wasn't successful. I think even the experts will tell you that it is a mystery why one cycle may work whilst another one with the same embryo quality fails. What i do know is that Penny is one determined lady and if its what you want, she will try her utmost to get you there.


Bella is starting school this September as well. Where has the time gone?


Take care of yourself hun    .


love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Rachel

Thank you Sasha    It's so true. When people are trying naturally it doesn't work the first month does it! ( I know it does for some) I suppose with IVF you kind of think that if everything is perfect then it should work! 

This time we have a holiday booked to Spain on 25th June so I am going to Athens around 23rd and then flying on to Spain to meet dh, the girls, my dad and sister! Phew! I will need the holiday when I finally get there!! 

I can't believe where the time has gone either! My little babies are now little ladies as I am sure Bella is too! 

Take care 

Love, Rachel xx


----------



## Tinkelbunny

Hi abroadies

my little boy 4 months old has kept me so busy i'm sure my old friends have forgotten about me.

want to say i've gone to see lovely Penny..this was all done so fast and we have a BFP..3 embies and hope to have a brother or sister for my little boy.

i feel blessed having been in Penny's care what a lovely lady. wishing you all well xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Wow Tinks of course we haven't forgotten you, congratulations on your   ! I think yours is probably the fastest ttc for no 2 on record that we have had on Abroadies. When is your first scan? 


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Lexey,

My due date is 2nd of July, but I am still petrified that something might go wrong so haven't allowed myself to believe or even imagine that I will actually have a baby in a few weeks time. Sounds silly I know, but emotions can be so irrational sometimes. How are you?

Love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Tinks


Congratulations on your BFP

Em


----------



## lovemylabrador

Tinklebunny - congratulations!!!!!!!!

Sasha - thinking of you!

LML xx


----------



## Rachel

Fab news Tinkelbunny! I hadn't forgotten you either. Been thinking about you and hoping that it was good news       

Enjoy!   

Love, Rachel xxx


----------



## Rachel

Lexy 

Thanks for your kind words hun    I find for me that the only way is to keep going. I get so down when there's a big break between tx's. It was a year since the last one to this one    I know in reality we will have to call it one day and say enough is enough but for now the fight is there and I need to carry on. 

Take care 

Love Rachel xxxx


----------



## cat68

Hi Ladies,
  
  Just to let you know I had 2 grade 1 blasts transferred this afternoon  with Dr Marek. I'm resting up now with the air con on as it's so hot in  Brno. Will be back later to catch up with everyone!!  
  
  Love
  Cat xx


----------



## Rachel

Fab news Cat! GOOD LUCK!      Rachel x x


----------



## Sasha B

Wooooooo Hoooooooo Cat!!!       


Well done. Hope you & your very precious cargo have a safe journey back home.

Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## cat68

Hi ladies,

Lexey- I'm so sorry that that you won't be going through anymore tx in the near future.   Only you know yourself how hard this journey is and along with the high's there are so many lows and i do understand where your coming from. If this doesn't work for me and I don't get any frosties I need to draw a line and say no more tx. It really takes it out of you the knock backs you suffer and there is only so much emotional and physical energy you can expend in the world of IVF.  You have been such a diamond to me and other ladies on here going through the trails and tribulations when you are not planning anymore tx. that takes great strength.   

Sasha- Thanks for your pm and the support you always give  I hope that you are resting up as much as you can with an active 3 year old. I can't wait to hear about the birth of Noodle!!  

Rachel- I know what you mean about giving it your best shot and it not working. It is just one of those things even with donor eggs it isn't a given that pg will happen unfortunately. I wish you every success when you go out again. I admire your courage and tenacity . Is it for FET? I've heard a lot about Penny from ladies on here and she does sound like 1 in a million. Enjoy your holiday with your family as well  

hello to Holly, Bluebell ,Diva and LBL- Hope you are all well  

Tinklebunny- Wow, that's really fast work!! Congrats and hope you have a safe and healthy pregnancy. It will be nice for your Ds to have a little playmate similar in age  


I'm going home today after my short visit to Brno. I've had a good experience, Brno is a lovely place and the clinic is bright and modern and the staff are very friendly even though I was kept waiting for 40 mins due to complications with Marek's previous patient. Marek is worth waiting for and has a lovely way about him lol  
Now in the madness of the 2ww and constantly analysing every pain, niddle and twinge. I just   that this tx works given the quality of the embies. I am eternally grateful to my donor  

Thanks for all your support and will let you know how I get on.

Love and Hugs
Cat xx


----------



## Sasha B

Lexey hun      . I can so relate to the whole sticking pins in your eyes feeling. It's such a tough decision to make but it does get harder with every cycle, particularly when there is a loss involved as well. We all know what we can bear and truth be told I was coming to the end of my journey whether this cycle had worked or not. It is about being able to have the emotional reserves to get you through and with every try that became harder and harder. I hope that you will find more and more peace with your decision as the days & weeks go on. Thanks for being such an encouragement to others in what can't be an easy time for you.


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Cat, have a great flight back. Am so very excited for you!!! Marek is lush, isn't he   .


love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## cat68

Just to let you know I got an email off REprofit to say I have 2 frosties so at least I have a back up plan if these embies don't stick  that they do!!! Come on embies do your thing.....


----------



## Sasha B

That's brilliant news Cat      . Of my 3 cycles at Reprofit I only got frosties from the last one so it is a rarity and it means they are very good quality embies.     for the two inside you to get stuck in and stay put.


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## sky7

Hi All

Congrats Tinkelbunny on your BFP!

Good luck Cat - enjoy the rest!  Good news about the Frosties as well

Rachel good luck with your next visit and try.

Sky7


----------



## cat68

Hi Ladies,

Feeling a bit







this morning. I'm convinced that this tx hasn't worked already. I've had back pain since day 2 of transfer and although I slept better last night the pains are creeping back and making me feel miserable. Sorry about the down post but it's just the way I'm feeling at the moment. Looking back over previous tx's with OE I've always had terrible back pain around this time and can't help but wonder if it's going to go the same way ie. BFN ultimately.

Can anyone bolster my PMA and let me know if you suffered with same problem and went on to have a BFP. Any comments/ advice would be great.

Thanks
Cat xx


----------



## bluebell

Hello Cat       
All I can say is that it seems that there is no logic to symptoms at all, and that nobody on here has ever successfully discovered any pattern.  I have had 4 BFPs and loads of BFNs and there were no similarities or patterns whatsoever. I know it is so easy for me to say this and I think symptom checking is an inevitable part of the dreaded 2WW.  I am sendoing you the biggest of hugs and hoping that you are feeling better this evening (what were you doing up so early !!!    ).  Loads of love,
Blooooobs xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Huge congrats to Tinkelbunny !!!  Wow that was speedy work !!!    
Enjoy your pregnancy !
Bluebell xxxxxx


----------



## Rachel

Hi everyone

Lexey - Huge hugs hun    It's so frustrating isn't it. I'd never thought of it being harder to give up than actually do the IVF but you are so right. Thank you for your support, you are truly wonderful   

Thank you to everyone else too for all of your support    I would never have got as far as I have with out FF and sicne going into the world of 'treatment abroad' especially. I am awaiting news of the first scan today. Fingers crossed   

Cat - GOOD LUCK hun! Well done on the frosties too    (although you won't need them   ) Keep positive        (hard I know)

Love to everyone 

Rachel xxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Cat I know it is hard hun but just hold on a bit longer. Symptoms are a real pain in the bum. All my cycles have been different even the 3 positive ones. This time I had non of the symptoms I did with the twins even at a much later stage like 12 weeks!In fact I had no symtoms at all and I felt given the huge quantity of hormones, steroids and other drugs I was taking I should have had some side effects at least! How long to go befoer test day?

Tink!!!! what have you done? Big congratulations to you though, no way would I have felt up to another treatment yet. How exciting for you though.


----------



## cat68

Hi Ladies,

Just to let you know I got a   . Hoping to get a hcg test to get it confirmed  

Sorry, haven't read the thread for a few days will post again later to catch up

Thanks for all the support

Cat xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Yipeeeeeeeeee! So pleased for you Cat!!! Congrats on your    & wishing you a happy & healthy pregnancy!!! Snuggle in little ones!!!


Lots of love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

OMG

I was just catching up with the threads and what wonderful  news i had to post

Cat


Congratulations on your  so happy to read your news

Love Emxx


----------



## Skirtgirl

Cat I an thrilled for you, Congratulations!!!  Did you know the 3rd friday of June is supposed to be the happiest day of the year? Not that we need to tell you that!!!!


----------



## lovemylabrador

Cat -                

LML xxxx


----------



## Laura68

Cat - oh such brilliant news!  Well done lady. Wishing you a smooth 9 months xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel

Yes, yes, yes!!! Well done Cat! Congrtaulations   

Love, Rachel xx


----------



## Rachel

Hi everyone

So pleased to read Cat's news. Makes me feel more positive    

Sasha -Not long to go until you meet your little one. So excited for you xx

Well, I am all ready to fly out to Athens on Wednesday. Egg collection day today so fingers crossed for that    Hoping for a few more to play with this time. My flights are booked. I am going via Brussels again and then on to Spain next Saturday for the holiday. 

Have had a bit of a sad week. My nan had a bad fall on Tuesday night and was admitted to hospital with a broken hip. She's really not very well at all and had to have a cat scan last night as they think she's had a couple of strokes    She's not eating and barely drinking at the moment. I am so worried about her. I am going to spend as much time as I can there today and try and get her to eat, even if just a little. 

Love to everyone

Rachel xx


----------



## cat68

Hi Ladies,

Thanks for the congratulations

Rachel- How are you hun, hope you are ok Hope the next tx goes well will be thinking of you  Sorry to hear about your nan I hope she gets better soon  

Laura- How are your two little ones? Not so little anymore I think  

Lirac- How is your baby son?   

LBL- How is your baby daughter?  

Lexey- Hope you are well hun!!  

Skirtgirl- How is little Oscar and the twins?  

Holly- How are you hun?  

Sasha- Not long before you meet little Noodle!  

I'm hoping to get a hcg test next week with the GP. Tried phoning yesterday from work but the line constantly engaged. Will try on Monday on my day off. It's early days and I'm constantly worried things aren't going to progress. I guess it's because of my history but given that's it's DE this time I hope things are different.

Going to a friend's house party later , don't know how I'm going to explain the non drinking.   I'll think of something, that's the least of my worries.


Love to all
Catxx


----------



## bluebell

Wow Cat .... yippeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!
You have really made my day and brought happy tears to my eyes !!
I am sooooooooooooooooo pleased for you - you deserve this so much.

             spinspin       

Enjoy cloud 9 and I wish you a very happy and healthy pregnancy.
Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## bluebell

Rachel, sending you loads of           and best wishes too for your tx.
Bluebell xxxxx


----------



## sky7

Hi Cat - Congratulations on your BFP.  So pleased for you!!

Sky7


----------



## Rachel

Hi everyone

Just a quickie to say that I am at Birmingham airport waiting to board a flight to Brussels and then on to Athens later. We had 7 eggs and 5 fertilised. All looking good for a 5 day transfer tomorrow. Never done a 5 day transfer before so fingers crossed they make it that far! 

Love to everyone. I will keep you informed of progress while I am on holiday. 

Sasha - How are you doing hun? Not long now    So excited for you xx

Love Rachhel xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Rachel

thinking of you and wishing you lots of luck for transfer

Have a wonderful holiday honey

Cat how are you, did you manage to get a beta done  yesterday

Sasha how are you doing, is it next week you finish clexane 


love to all

Em


----------



## bluebell

hello ...... sorry rubbish typing as only one hand !!
just wanted to wish rachel all the luck in the world !!

and to say hello to lovely lexey who is always there for everyone   

and to wish cat good luck for a nice big fat beta      

and to wish holly all the best for her op in a month's time.

loads of love from bloooooobs xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel

Thankyou Lexey, Em and Bluebell    I am currently in Brussels airport passing some time until my connecting flight. It all seems to flow too easily these days. Is it because I have done this so/too many times?    I am excited at the thought of the transfer and feel very optomistic but am so sad that I am yet again travelling (alone) to another country to achieve my dream of a big family    I have a cold and very sore throat which I don't think is helping    

Lexey - Thanks for asking about my nan. She had her hip operated on last Thursday and they have pinned it and put a plate in. She spent a couple of quite rough days afterwards, not even knowing who we were    However, on Saturday wehn I saw her she was much brighter and I managed to get her to eat a few bits and pieces and drink more. On Sunday she was brighter still and we had a nice chat until she fell asleep! I haven't seen her since as I have had an awful cold and very sore throat and the hospital obviously don't want people  in there who are ill.  I speak to my mom nad sisters every day to find out how she is and she's improving slowly but very surely. I think she'll be in hospital for a few weeks at least. 

Cat - Did you get the beta done?    Looking forward to hearing your news

Love to everyone 

Rachel xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

LEXEY said:


> em iav i missed somthin  hope your ok hun i av pmd you WELL I THINK I DID
> HOWS YOUR LO
> XX


Havent got a PM from you hun lol
what have you missed


----------



## larkles

Hi Abroadies  longtime since I've been here   

Just catching up on abroadies news and cant believe Sasha that you are due in 12 days-wow that went quick    really wishing you all the best for the next couple of weeks 

Huge congratulations to Cat  levels continue to rise 

Hi to all, will catch up sometime soon when have a couple of days to catch up on all your news

Love to everyone   

Larkles
xx


----------



## Martha Moo

Lexey

Did you resend the PM as didnt get one  

Larkles good to hear from you  

Em


----------



## Sasha B

Rachel, all the very best for ET today. Will be     that all goes well.


Em, how are you hun? All the best for your op next month.


Larkles, lovely to hear from you. Thanks for your good wishes. How are you doing?


Two handed Lexey!!!    Glad to hear the op was a success!


Bloobs, Ich bin jealous das Du urlaub in Deutschland machts. Any room for me, a new born & Bella in your suitcase (that would have to be one whopper of a suitcase   ).


Love to everyone.


----------



## Sasha B

I bet you are. It must make such a difference to your everyday life. I'm as ready as I can be, although it still doesn't seem real. x


----------



## LEXEY

you go through so much to get there 
is it any wonder it dosnt feel real   
enjoy the last days hun  it will be real  VERY SOON   XX


----------



## Rachel

Hi everyone

All done. I have 2 lovely blasts to cook   Am praying very hard   Thank you for all the lovely messges   

Lexey - I am probably better travelling on my own! At least I know exactly what's happening when and haven't got to think/worry about anyone else!   


Love for everyone

Rachel xx


----------



## sky7

Hi All

Good luck Rachel

Sky7


----------



## LEXEY

RACHEL 
YEP YOUR SO RIGHT   
GREAT NEWS HUN       LET THE MADNESS BEGIN


----------



## Sasha B

Fab news Rachel!!! Hopefully this time will be the one   . Take care of yourself & your lovely cargo.


love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Rachel - great news, keeping everything crossed for you...

Sasha - so excited for  you.....!

Best wishes to all - 

Just a quick one - back soon!!

LML


----------



## cat68

Hi Ladies,

Sorry i haven't posted for a few days. Work has been busy!!

Rachel- Fantastic news on your 2 blasto embies. I wish you all the best for a BFP in under 2 weeks time. Woo Hoo  

Sasha- Not long to go now my love. I bet you can't wait to meet little noodle, how exciting!!  

Lexey- Thanks for your support hun, hope you are well!!How's the hand?  

Sky- How are you hun?  

Holly- Hope you are well  

Larkles- Nice to see you posting, I hope all is well  

Bloobs- How are you and your two little ones?  

LML- How is your little one?  

Thanks everyone for your lovely messages on my BFP. It doesn't seem real yet until I get to the scan stage. I had my beta hcg test on Monday at 18dpo and it was 1615 so was very pleased about that. Don't know whether to get another done or wait for the scan at 7 weeks. It's no good doing more HTP's as that won't tell me anything at this stage. Still getting a lot of twinges in the ovaries but nothing severe. just   that the embies are continuing to develop.

Lots of love
Cat xxx


----------



## bluebell

Wooooooooooooooooo hoooooooooooooooooooo Cat what a whopping beta !!     Could be twinnies in there !!!    I am sooooooooooo happy for you !

Good luck Rachel !!!!          

Sorry, flying post but hello to everyone,
Bloooobs xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rachel

Hi everyone

Cat - Fab news on that beta! I think twins too   Looking forward to your scan news   

Love, Rachel xx


----------



## Han72

Hi Ladies and excuse me for butting in!

I'm looking into DE at the moment and wondered if you could offer any advice The shortlist is now

*IVI Barcelona* (recommended by my Parisian gynie but I'm not too impressed so far as they haven't even bothered to acknowledge my email!)

*Care, Durban, South Africa* - recommended by a fellow FF-er but they must be too busy watching the world cup cos they haven't bothered to respond yet either!

*Dogus, Cyprus* - recommended by LOADS of FFers but I'm a bit wary of their donor recruitment procedures and the fact the only black donors they have are Nigerians but I'm of Caribbean extraction and have yet to meet a Nigerian that looks anything like me! And DH is white so they're unlikely to find many Nigerians that look like him  BUT they do Tandem tx which appeals to the stubborn cow in me!

*Barbados Fertility Centre* - the runaway favourite at the moment! They don't do tandem but they DO do IVF holidays which sounds like the prefect combination to me! Also the donors are more likely to have a similar heinz 57 variety genetic mix like mine 

I was just wondering whether any of you could give me your views on the aforementioned clinics All advice and info gratefully accepted!

Thanks in advance and  and  to all!
xxx


----------



## Han72

Meant to say WOW!!! to Cat at that amazing Beta!  Congratulations honey, sounds like a stayer


----------



## Sasha B

Nix & welcome to the Abroadies.


Unfortunately I know nothing on your shortlist of clinics but a few of the ladies on here have been to IVI Barcelona and they will be able to give you their insight into the clinic. I wish you all the very best in deciding on the right clinic and for you upcoming cycle.


Sasha xxx


----------



## Han72

Wotcha!

Lexey - tx in Capetown is.... I dunno! The buggers still haven't responded to my email!  

Actually my FF who had surrogate tx there with a dual tfr (she had 1 embie transferred, the surro had 2 and the surro is now preg  ) says she paid GBP 6500 approx...  That was including ALL meds (both hers and the surrogate's) and a cyst aspiration for the surrogate.

xxx


----------



## Han72

Pounds hon


----------



## Fraggles

Nix


Just came across this board, I love you for your humour - you always make me chuckle.


Hope someone comes along who can help.


Someone a few weeks back was look at the possibility of purchasing DE and exporting it to the clinic of their choice, a bit like one can do with DS - not sure if they found anywhere - but wondered if you are having difficulty do you know of anywhere that does this? or does anyone else?


F x


----------



## Han72

Lex hon, that was for the surro down reg and bloods, my FF's stims and meds, 2 embie tfrs and a cyst aspiration...  so not so expensive really. However I'm not sold on the idea of tx at that particular clinic in SA precisely because of the lack of response. I don't care how busy a clinic is, it is basic customer service not to mention common courtesy to at least acknowledge a client's query, even if it's just to say "Sorry can't answer all your questions right now but bear with us and we'll get back to you asap" ...  Can you tell I used to be a client relationship bod  

Hey Fraggles  can't answer your q for sure but it occurs to me that they'd be more likely to do that with embies than eggs cos they just don't freeze that well....  just my thoughts on the subject, as I say I don't know for sure....

xxx


----------



## sky7

Hi All

Cat - great news, when is your 7 week scan, bet you cannot wait

Lexey - thanks we fly out on 30/6 cannot wait but do not know when transfer is yet.

Sky7


----------



## Fraggles

Nix 


I'm with you, if they can't be bothered to respond to a new client and new revenue, just think how they treat patients having IVF. You are well out of there.   to them I say.


F x


----------



## Sasha B

Sky, all the very best hun. Hope ET (whenever it is) goes really well and that you have a lovely bunch of embies.


Fraggles, I recognize you from the Reprofit boards. All the very best with your 2ww. it can't be long now until you test.


Lexey   , hope you are well.


Nix, hope you are a bit closer to making your decision. 


Love to everyone,


Sasha xxx


----------



## svb

Morning Abroadies!   
Sorry I've not been posting in a while. Not even updated my diary of late.   

Just wanted to say congrats Cat 
and Sasha   You're nearly there!!!!! Hope all goes well at the birth.

We had our 20 wk scan and found out we're having a little boy! 
4D one in 4 weeks and can't wait. 

Hope everyone is well.
S x


----------



## LEXEY

sky GOOD LUCK HUN         KEEP US POSTED   
fraggles you have it spot on     
sasha good luck  hun  yep am doin fine  THANKYOU XXX  
SBV  huge congrads hun    thats fantastic   
holly did you get my pm   
love to every1


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Just catchingup after a  weekend away     i feel i need a rest now lol!

Lexey yes i did get your PM did you get my reply 

SVB congrats on the  enjoy the 4d 

Sky7 lots of luck for ET and the 

Sasha almost there is DD excited 

Blouebell hope you are all well

Nixx   theres no escaping me lol you poor thing!     

Cat how are you feeling

Loveto all

Emxx


----------



## Sasha B

SVB, congratulations on finding out your are having a boy   . We've had so many boys born on my BFP thread in the last few weeks that I am beginning to think there is something in the water   .


Rachel, hun how is the 2ww going? Thinking of you    .


Holly, thinking of you too hun as what would have been your due date is approaching    .


Love to everyone,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Sasha, let's hope I get a BFP and start a run for girls to even out the balance.


F x


----------



## bluebell

Just a really speedy post to say to Nix that IVI Barcelona were great.  They always responded to my enquiries promptly and were very efficient.  Try phoning them.  I also recommend Reprofit in the Czech Republic.

Love to everyone else,
Bluebell xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Yes Fraggles, you need to keep the side up for the girls    (no pressure then). When do you test?


love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## TMP

Hi all,
I'm fairly new to FF and I'm just looking for some advice about where to get ultasound scans in London. I'm having deivf at IVI Madrid and am on a test cycle. I had my 1st ultasound at 92 Harley st which is where my consultant is based but the scan cost me £200.00

Does anyone have any other recommendations on where I can go that isn't going to bankrupt me?? 

Thanks a bunch,
Tina


----------



## Sasha B

Hi Tina,

Why don't you try the Birth Company in Harley St.

http://www.thebirthcompany.co.uk/fees.html

All the very best with your upcoming cycle.

Sasha xxx

/links


----------



## TMP

Hi Sasha,

Thank you for the info, I'll look them up now.

Tina x


----------



## Fraggles

Alexine, I am at work so can't reply in full but I rate them highly and think they are fab as you know. Have you posted on the reprofit boards as am sure a few others will let you know their thoughts too.

F x


----------



## Han72

Hi all

Alexine, if you do a search for a member called Stephjoy, she usually posts on the poor responders board, she had successful donor tx at Reprofit. You should see her ickle girl, she's just turned one and is the image of her mum so I think the clinic must be flipping good at matching on appearance as well as other criteria!

Bluebell - thanks for that hon, but I have to say I'm getting a bit nervous about IVI. On the good side, they've been very quick to reply to follow-up queries even if it took them a while to respond to the initial email. However when I asked them if they could tell me where their black donors come from (I'm black/caribbean) she said she couldn't due to anonymity rules   WTF    It's not like I asked for names and addresses!  


Could you please let me know what info, if any, they gave you about your donor?  I'm worried they're just going to take the first black woman that walks in the door and call it a match, even if she's from eg Ethiopia and has no European/Asian ancestry like the majority of us from a Caribbean background...  Maybe it shouldn't matter but if they're going to use simply hair and eye colour they could end up matchin me with someone that actually looks NOTHING like me....


Barbados is starting to look more and more likely at this rate!


xxx


----------



## bluebell

Sorry Nix - really speedy post but you are right, IVI B will only tell you the bare minimum about the donor - ie age and blood group, and the most you can possibly squeeze out of them is nationality.  They were great though but I can see your point.  I personally didn't mind the origin of my donor so it depends on how strongly you feel about it.  Barbados sounds a tempting treat though !! 

Alexine - Reprofit are great, but the waiting list is long.  It is a lovely clinic.... far less pristine thatn IVIB, but much more human and friendly in some ways (although my contact at IVIB wassooooo lovely and we are stil in touch on ********).

Fraggles ... good luck on the dreaded 2WW !!!     

Cat, thinking of you.

Rachel, how's it going and how are you coping ?

Tinkelbunny ... do you have a scan soon ?

Tara for now ... sorry such a flying post,

Bloobs xxxx


----------



## cat68

Hi Ladies,

Hi Bluebell- Hope you and your little ladies are well 

Hi Nix, Fraggles, Alexine, TMP, Holly,Lexey and Sky 

Sasha- Any signs of the baby's arrival yet, must be getting close? 

SVB- Congrats on your 20 week scan and finding out it's a boy 

Rachel- How's the 2ww going? Keeping anything crossed for you

Just to let you know that because I had pain in the ovaries and my back on Monday decided to ring the local EPU up to see if they could see me. I went along to the EPU and saw a triage nurse after filling in the paperwork. She asked me how far along I was and told her my EC and ET dates. She said so your only 3 weeks along so we won't be able to scan you. No I said I am 5 weeks 4 days as you count as being 2 weeks pg when EC takes place. She seemed puzzled by this. Surely they have ladies who present there who have had IVF!!!!! Any way she said it was too early to be scanned but they would take a blood test and follow it up 2 days later.

After waiting to have a blood test,I waited further to see another nurse. ( Tbh I wasn't bothered about waiting as it was my day off anyway and I didn't have an appt) The other nurse said the same as the first nurse but when I mentioned that I had already had an hcg test last week and it was 1600 she said that's high and said she would consult her boss. She then came back to say that they would be able to scan me as they might see something on the scan.

I waited another hour and was scanned by a young sonographer (only looked about 23). I had an internal scan and after what seemed a long time and clicking for measurements she said that she could detect a sac which looked fine and another area which looked like a bleed. I said that i hadn't had a bleed, so she asked me how many embies transferred. I told her 2, and she said that it looked like the other embie had tried to implant but it was the size of a little dot and wouldn't make it.
So I have a pg sac







that at the next scan in 2 weeks that it turns into a baby with heartbeat!!

Just a quick question- I have ran out of utrogestan last night but have ordered last week a batch from the reprofit clinic which haven't made it yet. I feel worried that I'm not getting any prog support, but the GP won't prescribe it as it was IVF pg







I don't know whether to mention to the midwife tomorrow at my booking in appt. what do you think?

lots of love
C xxx


----------



## bluebell

Cat, sounds like you had a bit of an ordeal in the hospital but you sound pretty calm and chilled about it all.  Great news that your little sac was there and looking good.  Lots of little kisses to 'Saccy' and tell him / her to keep growing form Aunty Bluebell.  I would phone Reprofit and insist that they send you replacement drugs next day delivery if the others have got lost in the post.  If not, there is a London pharmacy that people on here have used .... Ali somebody.  Sorry, I can't remember details as I didn't use them. They accept faxed prescriptions from Reprofit and will post the drugs to you.  I am in Scotland and got some of my presciptions from a private GP and then got the drugs from a normal chemist.  I hope it all goes OK.  I will PM you.

Sasha, lovely to chat yesterday.  Once again I wish you all the very best for meeting your little Noodle Doodle.

Just to say that I am off on holiday to the Alps for 2 weeks from Sunday, but will try to check in an Internet Cafe to see how everyone is getting on, especially Cat and Rachel.

Loads of love,    
Bluebell xxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Bluebell

Have a wonderful holiday


Heres hoping you come back to some wonderful news 

Em


----------



## Sasha B

Rachel, thinking of you hun    . Hope this 2ww is passing quickly for you.


Bloobs, have a fab time in Deutschland!!! 


Cat, hope the wait till your next scan is an uneventful one.


Love to everyone else. Nothing to repost here. It's just a waiting game now.


Sasha xxx


----------



## bluebell

Can't wait to hear your news Sasha !!        Don't forget to text me !!
Blooooooobs xxxxxx


----------



## Rachel

Hi everyone   

So sorry I've been awol for a few days! Typing emails on my phone is fiddly and I haven't been able to go into the reception to use the internet for a couple of days at our apartments as we are owners and the rep kept wanting to discuss various things with us etc etc and i realllly couldn't be bothered!! Even the lure of a free bottle of wine and a 50 euro dinner voucher couldnt' persuade me!!    I really did just want to rest. 

We flew home from holiday in Spain today and test day is tomorrow! eek!    I am not sure how I feel at the moment. While I was in Greece Penny gave me Clexane to do aswell! My tummy looks like a dart board right now! Please let all this be worth it this time      I am going to go for the beta in the morning but may do a hpt before I go. We're not sure what to do.    

Sasha - Looking forward to hearing your news hun    

Bluebell- Have a fab holiday and thank you for thinking of me   

Cat - Did you manage to sort out some progesterone? Have you got a uk clinic that can prescribe something for you?

Lexy - Thank you for your lovely pm hun   

Just off to put the second load of washing in! DH decided not to gp to work this afternoon so he's outside watering the garden with the girls while I chill a bit    

Take care everyone 

Love, (a very nervous), Rachel xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Rachel,


Not to build up your hopes too much but I have such a good feeling about this cycle. Glad to hear you were able to get some rest. Can't wait to hear your news tomorrow, I've been thinking of you.


love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Rachel

Thank you Sasha    I am terrified    Not sure I will go tomorrow but really should! The ignorant bliss thing is great! 

Love, Rachel xxx


----------



## bluebell

wow Rachel, good luck gfro tomorrow.  (Sorry about crap yping .... been drinking cava !!()      
I have a good feeling about this cycle for you too !!  I'll be cheking in tomorrow before I go on holiday kjsut to see how you got on !! 

Btetter go before I embarrass myself too mcu !!
Blooobs !!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Rachel thinking of you for tomorrows otd      

Love
Em


----------



## Rachel

Not good news    Can't get a hcg done until Monday so did an hpt this morning which was negative. I just can't see it changing by Monday. The only hope I have to cling on to is the fact that I had a tiny amount of bleeding on Wednesday which I have only ever had on the cycle when I got pg with the girls but even that is fading now.

I feel sick


----------



## Sasha B

Dear Rachel, I wouldn't pin your hopes on one pee stick. Some of them just don't pick up the hcg in your system at this early stage. I have always used claerblue digital. I know they are expensive but they are accurate.


    . Hang in there till bloods on Monday hun. 


Lots of love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Rachel

Oh, what a long day    Is it bedtime yet? I'm looking forward to getting in to bed and being on my own. I feel useless to anyone right now. The girls are being so good and playing nicely together, thankfully. I just can't be bothered with anything   

I used a Clearblue normal test this morning and haven't got any more at all so am going to pop out later and get a digital I think. Please let it come up positive and just be a late starter    

Has everyone got sunshine? It's been lovely here but has now gone cloudy and a little chilly. Hope it doesn't rain as I have a line full of washing! 

Rachel xx


----------



## larkles

Hi Abroadies

Just popping in to wish Sasha all the best, don't forget to text me too!! and also that my Mum has made a remarkable recovery-so far so good, long way to go yet

Hi Bloobs-Hope you enjoyed the cava    

Rachel-  for Monday it's a horrible wait-hang in there    

Love to all

Larkles
xxx


----------



## Han72

Hiya sorry to crash in and back out again but I just wanted to say to Rachel  and  . Look HPT's are the work of the devil! So much debate about which one's best  But just wanted to tell you on my chemical, I tested with fmu using first response and clearblue digi. FR was a faint positive, CB digi was a NOT PREGNANT (I will never buy one of those tests again, so depressing seeing those words!) but when I went and had a blood test the same day my HCG level was 22....

So IT AIN'T OVER (I haven't sung yet  )

Love to all!

xxx


----------



## bluebell

Just popped in to see if there was any news.
Sorry not much time to post but Rachel and Nix I will be willing those tests to turn into beautiful BFPs by Monday.  I really feel for you both,              and Rachel you descibed your mood so well - we have all been there.  Loads of love and luck from me - I just so wish there was more I could do.  Kisses to your lovely girlies.
Bluebell xxxxxxxx


----------



## Newday

Yes Sasha wishing you all the best
Dawn


----------



## Sasha B

Lexey, I've never heard it been "the big twinge" before    . Still waiting for the little twinges to begin   


Rachel, hun sending you lots of     and     for your blood test.


Dawn, thanks hun. I often think about you.


Larkles, the news about your mum has made my day!!! How fantastic. I'll be praying that her recovery continues to be just as strong.


Hi Nix.


Bloobs, have a great time away. I'm sure there will be much celebration in Germany after today's match.


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Just popping in to send a big  to Rachel

Remember me, i have never had a BFP show on a peestick yet my hcg was 109  with Z sometimesthey arent sensitive enough to pick up the HCG early on

thinking of you A and E&L 

Em


----------



## Rachel

Thank you all so much    The support is lovely. I have been an bought some CB Digitals. Will have hcg done on Monday.

Am sitting curled up with my pusscat, a pot of tzatziki and french bread! Will go to bed early and get a good nights sleep. I am shattered from worrying and not eating much so bed is the best place. 

Oh how I hate these few days    It's pure torture   

Thanks again 

Rachel xx


----------



## Fraggles

Rachel

Hugs, hope you sleep well.

F x


----------



## Rachel

Morning everyone

I've done a digital cb test this morning and it's negative again. I think that's it for this cycle. Dh says I should go for the beta just in case so will toture myself further tomorrow. 

I am at a total loss with it all in my head. We've thrown everything at it as has Peny. I'm not sure there's anything else anyone can do. We've had 11 cycles with no 6 being the only positive resulting in the girls. I am VERY grateful that I have them and I know various people will tell me that but it doesn't stop me wanting more. If I am selfish then I am.   

Rachel xxx


----------



## Sasha B

Rachel, you're not being selfish at all      .  Your Dh is right, at least you'll know for sure tomorrow.


Sending you lots of love and a very huge hug. 


Sasha xxx


----------



## Rachel

Thank you so much Sasha. It means so much to have your support. I am at a total loss.    

Love, Rachel xxxx


----------



## cat68

Hi Everyone,

Rachel-   hun. I'm sorry that the HTP was negative but I would get the HCG blood test done anyway, you never know for sure until you get the result back. No, you are not being selfish at all for wanting more children, I felt that after having DS and after having so many failures on ISCI's should I give up but I persisted. If I could I would have had 4 or 5 kids because DS is such a joy, and I know that your girls are the light of your life  I'm   that the pee stick is wrong and you have better news on Monday  

Sasha- Can't wait for your birth announcement and the name of your little one. Thanks again for you know what, you really are a diamond. Nice to chat to you as always  

Bluebell- It made me chuckle when you called the embie 'saccy' great name!!!! Have a great holiday in the Alps, sounds fabby, are you going skiing? Thanks for the advice about the meds, I got them sorted on Thursday after much twoing and throwing  

Fraggles- Best wishes for your OTD, It seems like forever since you had ET, I bet it feels worse for you  sending you   thoughts

Hello to Em, Dawn, Nix,Lexey,Larkles and anyone I've missed  

I got my meds sorted on Thursday. Had the runaround to get there after having my booking in appt with the midwife. My Gp wouldn't prescribe the meds as utrogestan not licensed in this country and didn't know enough about it to prescibe the alternative ie cyclogest. The midwife did her best bless her !! She phoned the local EPU and in turn they directed her to the IVF unit, who told me to come down to EPU and they would sort out the cyclogest. After me sprinting to my car and heading off to the EPU and then the IVF unit I FINALLY got the meds  .  Typically a day after that the meds came from Reprofit only 4 days late!!!! Still I have got enough meds and then some to last me till 12 weeks  that I get to that stage after all that shennanigans  

Love ad Hugs
Cat xx


----------



## Han72

Hi all

Rachel -      but chick I am not lying to you. When I did my first fresh cycle at the ARGC I tested NEGATIVE at home with a clearblue digi but the bloods THE SAME DAY showed an HCG level of 22.  Clearblue digi tests are just not that sensitive so if you had a late implanter you cannot rely on the results.  I know it's tough hon but I really think it's a case now of waiting for the bloods, hoping for the best but being prepared just in case it is bad news....           


Love to all
xxx


----------



## TMP

Dear Rachel, 

I just wanted to wish u lots of hugs and good luck for tomorrow. Hang in there!

Tina x


----------



## Fraggles

Rachel 

Hugs so hope that bloods show you differently

Thinking of you

xx


----------



## Rachel

Blood result is less than 0.5   

Not sure what to do or say   

Thanks for all your fab support especially inthe last few days.   

Love, Rachel xxx


----------



## Sasha B

I am so sorry Rachel                .


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Rachel


I amso very sorry to read your news

My thoughts are with you all

Remember we are always here for you as and when you need us

Love Emxx


----------



## Han72

Oh Rachel hon I'm so sorry


----------



## cat68

Rachel  I'm so sorry. It 's not fair.  Don't know what else to say. Thinking of you

C xxx


----------



## TMP

Rachel,
Big hugs to you....
Tx


----------



## cat68

So pleased to announce the safe arrival of Sasha'a baby boy at 9.32am this morning weighing 7lbs 7 oz
Woo Hoo!!!!
Congratulations Sasha and Family
       spin          

Lots of love
Cat xx


----------



## Laura68

Congratulations Sasha.  Wonderful news.
       
Laura xx


----------



## lovemylabrador

Sasha - CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!!! Welcome to the world Mr. Noodle!!!!

                

So happy for you...

LML  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Lirac

Many congratulations Sasha!
Love Lirac x


----------



## Martha Moo

Sasha and Bella

Congratulations  on the safe arrival  of your little man 

soooo happy for you 

Love

Em xx


----------



## RSMUM

Sasha!!! HUGE, ENORMOUS,HUMUNGOUS CONGRATS to you and Bella - fantabioso!!


----------



## Rachel

Fab, fab, fab news! Well done Sasha  Welcome to the world little one  A little brother for Bella  Lots of love, Rachel, Lucy and Emma x x x


----------



## Skirtgirl

Woo Hoo Sasha!!!!! Congratulations on the birth of your little man!!!


----------



## denisee

Do you know that there are IVF clinics in Jamaica and Trinidad too?


----------



## Han72

denisee said:


> Do you know that there are IVF clinics in Jamaica and Trinidad too?


is iiiiiiit? A lie yu a tell!    OK google here I come! 

xxx


----------



## Han72

So there is!   At the Uni of the West Indies in Jamdown no less...! Well I never!


----------



## Fraggles

So Nix, is there another country that you are now exploring for your IVF?

So which countries are we currently going to on this thread for our treatment? I am Czech Republic.

F x


----------



## Han72

Yo Fraggles!

Nah, concentrating on Barbiedolls   It's good to know there's a clinic in Jamaica (thanks Denisee) but they've only been going since 2000 and I can't find any info on stats or advice from anyone else that's been there....  Denisee, you still out there hon? Maybe you have some info

xxx


----------



## Fraggles

Hi

Barbiedolls - is that Barbados or am I being really slow?

being totally random what emotion is this icon meant to reflect - is it feeling blue?  

F x


----------



## Han72

yarrs When oi sez Barbiedolls oi means Barbados    I think it actually sounds a bit like Barbiedolls when you say it with a Bajan accent!

Re the icon, yup, that' it means. It's the face I pulled when my last gasp mild stim cycle got cancelled 

But now I'm   again cos we're moving on to DE!

Hope you're ok lovey!   

xxx


----------



## Rachel

Hi everyone

Hope you're all ok? I shall come back asap for a proper post. Just wanted to say to Lexey, thanks for your IM hun    Have tried to send you one back but your inbox is full! 

Love to everyone especially Sasha, Bella and the new arrival   

Love Rachel xxx


----------



## Izzy1971

Hi Girls,

Not sure if you remember me, but you were so kind in giving me advice about DEIVF abroad!  At the time I was trying to get a hysteroscopy to ensure all was ok to go ahead with DEIVF and now that that is done, we are raring to go!  Hysteroscopy came back clear and my gynae has been amazing and has promised to support us and treat us on the NHS from the UK side.  We have chosen GEST Prague as the clinic and are just waiting for confirmation of dates (but likely to be October).  I can't wait and am now really positive about the whole process.  Anyway, thanks again for all your help and you will see me a lot more often now that I've got some spare time on my hands - most of it was taken up with researching clinics etc.!!! 

A massive congrats to SashaB on the birth of little Daniel - I am so pleased for you babe!  Also, lovely to see Nix on here, how are you honey?  I see you're going down the same route as me now! 

I promise to be a good FF buddy from now on and can't wait to get to know you all better.   

Take care and thanks again.

Best wishes,

Izzy

xxxx


----------



## Martha Moo

Izzy

welcome back honey

I remember you 


I think we have chatted in chat a yr or so ago (prob had diff user name then )

Hope your nottoo long in waiting for your dates

Fab to see some support from the NHS too

Em


----------



## Han72

Izzy?  IZZZZZYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!!        hello stranger!   Long time no see chica!!!  How the devil are you?  And how's your brother hon? I remember you were being an absolute angel and helping him out through his illness?? Or did I just completely make that up...  In any case it's fab to see you hon snd here's some        for the DE cycle!

Holly - I think you might have been our CB mod?  Unless it was Caz, sorry my brain seems to have gone the same way as my ovaries  

xxx


----------



## Lulu22

Hello everyone!
I'm totally new to this and just wanted to say a big thankyou to all you abroadies for inspiring me to give IVF another try, using DE abroad. I've been so moved by all your brave stories - thank you for sharing!!
We've emailed 3 clinics (in Athens, Czech & Russia) - so waiting with fingers crossed for replies!! 
Lulu


----------



## Sasha B

All the very best Lulu. I hope that you find the right clinic for you and that you are able to start a cycle in the not too distant future.

Love,

Sasha xxx


----------



## TMP

Hi All, 
I hope you're all well. 
Lulu, I hope you get some news from abroad soon. I'm with IVI Madrid and waiting for a DE.

I was wondering if any of you out there can help me with some advice because I'm a bit confused and facing a bit of a dilemma.

During my consultation in Madrid the doctor mention that because I have a small womb (I knew this already) it would be advisable to have a single embryo transfer because if I were to become pregnant with twins it could be, quote, disastrous. The stats I was  given were that there is a 30% risk of twins. On the flipside of this, stats for pregnancy were 60% on transfer of 2 embryos and this reduces to 30 - 35% on single transfer.

What do I do?? Do I accept the risk and have greater odds of conception or do I play safe and go single transfer?? To add even more confusion, I asked my consultant his opinion and although he said he couldn't interfere, he said to go with 2. 

Another friend said if you flip the odds of twins, I have a 70% chance of NOT falling pregnant with twins.

WHAT DO I DO?? I really want to give myself the greatest chances but I would be devastated if I became pregnant with twins and it ended up in disaster. 

In all three of my IVF cycles in this country, this has never ever been flagged as an issue.

Help!

Thank you.
Tina x


----------



## Lara B

Hi Tina, just wanted to crash the thread to say that I've been told in the UK that I should have one embryo replaced due to losing my son at 22 weeks with incompetent cervix.  After having many IVF's without any success I went to Serum in Greece and Dr Penny put back 2 embryos on my first cycle, with a negative result, so she persuaded me to have 3 embryos put back the second time with a small risk of multiples.  I did, and just had the one stick around.  I had to have a stitch put in for him at 14 week and my cervix was opening then, so don't know what I'd do if I had more than one.  It's such a difficult decision.  It's one I will make again when I hopefully return for our frosties.  You have to go with what you believe is the best for you and your body.  Did your consultant say what would happen that would be disastrous?  I suppose it depends also on how many cycles you are prepared to go through, this was our last attempt, so going with the three embryos was a last resort.  

Sorry I can't be more helpful but hope you are able to make your decision and good luck

Lara x


----------



## TMP

Hi Lara,

Thank you for your reply and I'm very sorry for your loss.

It is a really hard decision to make and it doesn't help that the doctor didn't elaborate on what he meant by disastrous. The impression I got was that I would never reach full term and would lose the babies.

This is our last chance too so I've gotta give it my all. My heart tells me to go with 2 but my head is very confused.

Tx


----------



## bluebell

Hello TMP !!
Just thought I'd bump this thread to with you all the biggest fattest congratulations on your BFP.  You must be so thrilled !!!!                 

I've noticed that the Abroadies thread seems to be having a big sleep !

Would love to hear how everyone is getting on,
Bluebell xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Sasha B

TMP, huge congrats on your   !!! How amazing that your last go has worked. Wishing you a happy & healthy pregnancy.


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## TMP

Hi Bluebell, Hi Sasha,

Thank you so much! Believe it or not its still sinking in!!  According to my clinic, I am 6wks today and also had my scan today!!
There is one lovely egg sac in place and so I guess its realy real?  Unfortunatley the scan didn't show much more than the fact that out of the two put back, one has made it. Its still really early days so I am going to look after myself and my belly and hope the bean is in for the long haul! 

How are you two doing? How ar you getting on being new mummies? Were you worried every step of the way in your pregnancies or did you get to enjoy it at all? 

Big hugs!!

txxx


----------



## bluebell

Hello TMP !
Congrats again and hope all is going well !   
My 1st pegnancy with DD1 was lovely, especially after the 1st trimester (in which I had lots of worrying bleeding).  I loved every minute and didn't even mind DD1 arriving 2 weeks late as I was still enjoying it so much.  With DD2 it was different as by then I had 2 DEtx m/cs and also lost a twin at 16 weeks in DD2s pregnancy so I was jsut a tad nervous to say the least.  I hope that your pregnancy goes really smoothly (I'm sure it will !) and that you enjoy it !
Lots of love,
Bluebell xxxx


----------



## Han72

TMP - that is FANTASTIC news!     Good luck for the rest of your pregnancy , can't wait for your next post when you tell us about seeing the h/b       all the very best hon

Love to all!

xxx


----------



## Sasha B

TMP, my experience was much the same as Bluebell although I didn't have any bleeding in my first pregnancy. To be honest the second time around I was a bag of nerves and refused to fully believe it until I was 32 weeks by which time I thought I'd better start relishing the experience as it was to be my last. 


I hope that you are ok and not feeling too anxious with it all. When is your next scan booked for?


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## TMP

Hello Sasha, Nix and Bluebell,

Thank you all for your lovely messages. I'm hanging in here and actually panicking less now and settling it to it a bit more. I have another scan booked for tomorrow afternoon so hopefully I'll hear a heartbeat  I won't bother with another HCG because my result was 22k last week so I think that's a good reading. No sickness (yet??)  

I also have my 1st midwife appointment in a week so it's all go! 

Enough about me!! Tell me what you're up to and how you're doing.

T xx


----------



## Sasha B

TMP, sounds like those beta numbers are as they should be. You sound very chilled about it all, it's lovely to hear.


I am fine. Settling into life with two (and sometimes one as Bella is now at school).


How are all the other abroadies doing? I miss chatting to you all   .


Love,


Sasha xxx


----------



## jules1967

Hi there,
sorry to barge in - just had an unsuccessful fresh cycle at IM Barcelona, sorting out FET asap.
Has any of you experience with clinics in the Czech republic? Most important for us would be no wait and good results but also good communications as taking anual leave is difficult.

Any thoughts?

Thanks! Jules


----------



## TMP

Hi Sasha, 
I'm trying desperately to stay chilled but some days are easier than others!! I'm 8 weeks now so still a long way to go.  But I have seen the heartbeat now and the little blob too 

I have another scan next week but not quite sure why. My clinic in Madrid just emailed me about reducing meds and asked for another scan but never explain why?? Who knows?? 

Jules, I have no experience with the Czech republic but an embryologist friend had recommended Prague ivf, their website is pragueivf.com. I went to ivi Madrid and think they are fantastic! Sorry I'm not much help!

T xx


----------



## Sasha B

Jules, I have been to Reprofit in Brno CZ on a number of occasions and the care and treatment I was given far exceeded anything that I had experienced previously. Stepan is brilliant as are all of the Dr's there. E-mail contact is brief and to the point but you get the answers you need and once you are there they do take very good care of you. I would not have my son if it were not for Stepan and the team.

Here is the link to the Czech Board in case you want to know more:

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=347.0

TMP, how lovely to see a little heartbeat! Fantastic news. I am not sure about reducing meds as my clinic had me on them till 14 weeks but I know each clinic does things differently & it also depends on your individual circumstances. Maybe e-mail them to ask the reasoning behind this next scan.

Lots of love to everyone,

Sasha xxx


----------



## Han72

Hiya

TMP - great news re seeing the HB   and I'd say reducing meds and being signed off by your clinic must be good news, surely?!  Definitely push them to explain if you're concerned...


Jules - so sorry about your BFN hon    Hope the Czech clinic will be more successful     


quick question - have any of you used the Flying Pharmacy and what did you think of them?


Many thanks


Nix


----------



## Martha Moo

Hi

Just popping in

Nix i probably wont get another opportunity to say but i wanted to wish you all the luck in the world for your trip to Barbados in the next few days

i truly hope and pray that DE will bring you your dreams

before i go just wanted to mention to you all that one of our Chat hosts is trying to start up some chat sessions in the chat room, there is a thread and poll if anyone is interested in joining her http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=247930.0

Best wishes to all

Em


----------



## Penelope Positive

For all my old lovely friends who may still be here on abroadies, I send you hope and love and wanted to just say I will never forget the support I found here. Never give up fighting, never give up hope, dreams can come true.  If you remember me, please drop me a line I would love to hear from you xx


----------



## earthe kitt

This  abroadies page will always be a special place to me, without it I wouldn't have my beautiful 8 year old twin daughters.


Thank you so much to all who contributed to it over those special years


Jo


----------

